# Win 1 of 50 Overclock.net Ducky Keyboards (DK1008)



## shrapner

in for a chance!


----------



## Bedo

Would love to replace my Dell AT101W!

In!


----------



## importflip

In for a new keyboard. My Lycosa is starting to die (flashing lights; keys working intermittently.)


----------



## Mauser

I'm in, would love to get a new keyboard.


----------



## Ghooble

oooh new KB


----------



## groundzero9

I'll participate.


----------



## stealthybox

WOW

wonderful giveaway:
thanks!


----------



## trumpet-205

I'm so in.


----------



## ragtag7

I am curious to know what a Ducky Keyboard is? Anyways, I'd like a shot at winning it so I am in! ^_^

EDIT: Nvm, I just looked it up and I actually used to own one haha.


----------



## Samurai707

In!


----------



## mllrkllr88

AWESOME, Thanks OCN!!!


----------



## bill4b0ngx

In for this, fortunately I won't have to buy a new keyboard for my office PC


----------



## KuuFA

O.O hope i win been wanting to try a different keyboard!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> I am curious to know what a Ducky Keyboard is? Anyways, I'd like a shot at winning it so I am in! ^_^


Here you go 

http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/cherry-mx-blue-switches/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html


----------



## Riou

in


----------



## Sauerkraut

Daddy needs a new keyboard.


----------



## Maddoxman

Cool....

And In.


----------



## hazarada

yes!


----------



## 179232

In! And thanks!


----------



## fuadm424

me gusta!


----------



## Argosy

In, used one once and it was a whole new experience for my hands.


----------



## RussianJ

In for win


----------



## Fusion Racing

In


----------



## JMCB

In!!


----------



## sabermetrics

Wow, been wanting to pick up a Ducky keyboard within the next few weeks... this may help me out =p Count me in!


----------



## tuffstuff

My lycosa is also starting to die. In for a chance.


----------



## dhenzjhen

I'm super IN!!!


----------



## pale

arr man, in! good luck chaps


----------



## morgofborg

Count me in


----------



## 1keith1

In!


----------



## -iceblade^

Oh wow. In please


----------



## royalflush5

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## maple_leafs182

in


----------



## Sainesk

nice, in please.


----------



## N3C14R

In!


----------



## Braaapp

Woohoo! Count me in, please! I've used membrane KBs for far too long.


----------



## arcilux

This could shape up to a very Merry Christmas indeed.

Count me in.


----------



## boasarang

in !!


----------



## qbical

sweet. i have heard all about these but have never seen one. count me in please


----------



## rafety58

100% in


----------



## Slaughter

awesome giveaway! thanks ocn!


----------



## NFSxperts

In please! Would really love one


----------



## Wheezo

So much in.


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

In!


----------



## BlackOmega

I sooo need a new KB. My Saitek I is slowly but surely wearing out. Keys are getting stuck and so on.


----------



## Nugu

want it!


----------



## 7hm

WOOOOT


----------



## fritx

In









Sent from my G2X using Tapatalk


----------



## el gappo

Yeah go on


----------



## mitchcook420

In!


----------



## applesaucesandwich

in!


----------



## waldoh74

In! Great success!


----------



## eskamobob1

in plz


----------



## radaja

yep go out and IN!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman517

in please and thank you


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

In4thewin

Please, please, please... i never win anything


----------



## {uZa}DOA

In!

I've never used a mechanical keyboard! This would be awesome!!


----------



## thelamacmdr

And the number of free giveaways grows even more O_O I'm in on this one too!


----------



## Rognin

In for zee chance!


----------



## gotendbz1

IN FTW


----------



## jach11

WOOT IN!


----------



## chrisguitar

In


----------



## MetalMax707

IN! IN! IN!
Who wouldn't be in, man admin your awesome.


----------



## Byrnes57

In.
Are these the older keyboards or the ones you were asking for ideas about for the new style keyboard?


----------



## tucsondude

in....


----------



## Chocosuke

In for one!


----------



## admin

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Byrnes57*
> 
> In.
> Are these the older keyboards or the ones you were asking for ideas about for the new style keyboard?


These ones  http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/cherry-mx-blue-switches/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html


----------



## YourBleakFuture

In!


----------



## computer_man20037

In!... Thanks for the chance to win a keyboard


----------



## nagle3092

In please!


----------



## Spartan8

Been looking at these for one for a while now. Definitely in!


----------



## EpicPie

insauce.


----------



## Mullinz

In!


----------



## MME1122

OO I'm in!

I was considering picking up a tenkeyless leopold but if I can get a ducky for free...


----------



## mrwalker

My keyboard needs replacement so hopefully I win. Thanks!


----------



## Byrnes57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> These ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards/cherry-mx-blue-switches/ducky-keyboard-mx-overclock-net-edition-blue-abs.html


Thanks, sweet, looks good.


----------



## Bloodys

Count me in


----------



## adamkatt

Oh please please! I really want one! I hope I get one


----------



## Triple7

In for an awesome keyboard!


----------



## M4fade

A new keyboard? I could use one!

In.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Worth a shot, thanks admin


----------



## Lime

In


----------



## mdatmo

Count me in! I can't believe the number of promotions here since the switch. The site should be freeoverclockingsupplies.net


----------



## TLCH723

Cool


----------



## MBallen

In.
Thanks guys


----------



## frickfrock999

Oooooh, yes please!


----------



## myuusmeow

In! I have some crappy old MS Office branded keyboard which is so old none of the shortcuts work in Windows 7








Thanks!


----------



## Badwrench

Count me in!


----------



## JordanH

in


----------



## Iislsdum

In, please.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

In, deed.


----------



## gamer11200

I'm in.


----------



## CravinR1

IN, would love a Mechanical KB


----------



## itzhoovEr

in


----------



## MFLucky

Count me in


----------



## Los Hog

I will give it a shot


----------



## Special_K

I would like a new keyboard.


----------



## Maniak

I'm definitely in. I've been wanting to try out a Ducky.

GL all!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Im addicted to mechanical keyboards now!


----------



## Frazz

In!, a mechanical keyboard is on my to get list, but this would be brilliant to tick it off!


----------



## jetpak12

In, this would be really neat! Thanks!


----------



## raiderxx

Always wanted to get a mechanical keyboard! And the givaway closes on my wife's birthday. That has to be good luck.


----------



## Couch Potato

WOW! Cool I am in like Flint.


----------



## Lonestar

Love the keyboard, I'm in


----------



## DF is BUSY

in









let's get it!


----------



## jivenjune

In


----------



## hellboy_101

Oh lawd yes.


----------



## james_ant

In. Would love to try a ducky.


----------



## ClickJacker

Im in


----------



## thisispatrick

In.


----------



## DuckieHo

I like keyboards.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in, thanks!


----------



## B-rock

In, I have never had a mech keyboard. I would love to try one of these out.


----------



## voodoo71

In please.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Mechanical keyboard huh??







, me want!!, i gots one of them none mechanical types







so... i'm in


----------



## hpak

Count me in. I could use a new kb


----------



## Lord Xeb

In! Thanks Admin as always.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

i would love one never had a mechanical keyboard before


----------



## gregory121295

In!


----------



## skylinecalvin

Im in


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

I AM IN!!!


----------



## rxsocal

I've been thinking about buying a mechanical to replace this G510 but I didnt have the funds. this would be a great christmas win! in for the win. love u guys OCN


----------



## Hydraulic

A new keyboard would be a pretty cool present!


----------



## skwannabe

In so am I!


----------



## kingpin4329

memememememe


----------



## SimpleTech

In.

What are these mechanical boards anyway? Never head of them.


----------



## Angrybutcher

December 17th is my step-dad's bday! Count me in this drawing


----------



## sick70malibu

Im in for a new Ducky!!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

O mah gawwwdddd. 10 days? I'm in


----------



## Oneironaut

So many giveaways. Yay!


----------



## Paradox me

In please.


----------



## GREG MISO

in it to win it.


----------



## Vrait

Im in..


----------



## Cha0s89

In please


----------



## Birdyz

Count me in!


----------



## gildadan

IN!!


----------



## Wishmaker

Count me in!







Perfect Gift this Christmas


----------



## matty0610

in


----------



## mtbiker033

You know I want to win a ducky!


----------



## CarFreak302

In! Could always use another quality mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

In!


----------



## jdip

In. So many giveaways!


----------



## mykah89

in


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Im def in!


----------



## Jotun

in!


----------



## MrBalll

Would love one of those.


----------



## funfortehfun

I would love to get a new keyboard!


----------



## Derek1387

Most def in for a chance on a shawing keyboard!


----------



## Nano5656

in, my old dell keyboard that came with my dell dimension is kinda nasty looking


----------



## pangolinman

Wow, what an awesome giveaway. In!


----------



## madformoney

I hope I win.


----------



## grillinman

That would be neat to win! YAY!


----------



## nawon72

In FTW


----------



## JJHCRazor

I'm in for sure! Cheers!


----------



## Dorianime

In! I would love one of these!


----------



## rmp459

in in in!


----------



## Kryton

In!
Would love to get one of these keyboards.


----------



## Orzornn

Would love to get one of these! In!


----------



## DWSR

That sounds just ducky! I'm in!


----------



## granosx

Eh what the heck, I'm In!


----------



## karmuhhhh

Yes please!


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Im sooo IN!


----------



## PR-Imagery

yes please!!


----------



## Valencia

I'm in...


----------



## axipher

I'm in for this


----------



## joelmartinez

oooo, I need a mechanical keyboard

Inzies


----------



## Sodalink

I think I havent posted yet, in!


----------



## Grath

Never typed on a mechanical keyboard before, I hear they're pretty sweet!

In, thanks!


----------



## hour1702

In.


----------



## tcaughey

IN!


----------



## Boi 1da

Super In


----------



## konspiracy

in


----------



## evilghaleon

Would love to replace my old Logitech.


----------



## Jehutiy

Omg!! This would be a great Christmas gift to me! =) in!


----------



## themidgetman

in!


----------



## bigvaL

Wow this is awesome. 25 of them? Goodluck guys and gals.


----------



## CLUEL3SS

Can I haz one peez?


----------



## OverSightX

I want one!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In like Flynn.


----------



## XCII

In! Good luck to all!


----------



## EfemaN

In! College has prevented me from wanting to indulge in "extras", but I've wanted a mechanical keyboard for a long time. My Eclipse II has held up well, but the keys are pretty worn.


----------



## Geglamash

Well, looks like now is a good time to get my first mechanical keyboard.
In!


----------



## ph4tandy

In.


----------



## knoxy_14

in for a chance for a new keyboard!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

In! Thanks!


----------



## selectstriker2

Love the awesome giveaways lately. Count me in !


----------



## Lelin

I'm in!


----------



## Ro9

Oh yes I would love a mechanical keyboard. In!


----------



## Dude5082

Definitely in!


----------



## pLuhhmm

I want one


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In for a mech keyboard!


----------



## matrix2000x2

I'll take one!


----------



## Jeffro422

So in!

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

In! Thanks admin and OCN!


----------



## eloverton2

In. I've been wanting one of these since they first came out.


----------



## Monstrous

In, too!


----------



## eXecuution

In! Mech keyboards <3


----------



## renji1337

in for a chance for an awesome keyboard


----------



## raizooor3

ƒinning


----------



## Core2uu

In!
Hopefully will finally get rid of this crappy keyboard that I got for free.


----------



## HSG502

Definitely in for this. My KB is starting to die lol.


----------



## Xyxox

In


----------



## jagz

In!


----------



## Jo0

In! Hopefully this is my chance to finally get a mech keyboard!


----------



## Sozin

While I wait for the cash contest to be over, I suppose a keyboard contest is a good idea...

In.


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Standing up to be counted


----------



## justdan

in!


----------



## Aesir

In...


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

IN FOR THE WIN


----------



## rubicsphere

Woot! Daddy needs a new keyboard!


----------



## allupinya




----------



## Jpope

To whom do I give my shipping address?


----------



## ikem

in, thanks ocn


----------



## bobfig

IN FOR THE WIN. hopefully it doesn't end like the last one


----------



## Sped

So many giveaways! In.


----------



## Joydivision

In <3 best forum


----------



## Allen86

Do want! Can't wait for this one


----------



## Psykhotic

Clack clack clack I want it!!


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I swear I'll win one of the giveaway eventually!

IN!


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## Fatalrip

In please


----------



## BenRK

Sure, why not?


----------



## Phaelynar

Sweet. Would love to win one of these.


----------



## connectwise

Sweet, thanks I want one pretty bad.


----------



## Chuckclc

In! Please let me win this. Dying for a good keyboard.


----------



## Pavix

Sweet! In

I found this, anyone else notice the logo on the space bar?


----------



## Sakumo

In! Always wanted to try a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## mingqi53

Hooray I'm in!


----------



## jwalker150

mmm
Would love to have a chance at this.
I am in.
Thanks OCN


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Love a new KB.


----------



## iCrap

In for a chance to finally try a mech board.


----------



## Selvanthos

always wanted one of these, in


----------



## katana2k3

in!


----------



## darksun20

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## NewAtOCing

In!


----------



## Velathawen

Sweet giveaway, in!


----------



## smoochee

count me in!


----------



## Anthony360

IN! iv been meaning to replace my lycosa


----------



## Ghost23

In


----------



## mastrflexx

Count me in please!


----------



## Mwarren

I'm in, sounds like a cool keyboard.


----------



## dominique120

I need a new KB, this generic logitech is getting old

In!


----------



## jam3s

In please. Thank you overclock.net


----------



## y2kcamaross

In please!


----------



## Celcius

Count me in, I could use a new keyboard!


----------



## SkippyDogg

In for a chance that I'll probably won't win!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

simply want this keyboard so badly..


----------



## Citra

In.


----------



## brooking1169

Yup Yup I'm in


----------



## JoshHuman

Jumping in on this one.


----------



## Bandrew

In!


----------



## JCG

In in in!!


----------



## BloodyRory

I'm in, been looking for a mechanical keyboard. Getting a free one wouldn't hurt though


----------



## Trials

I want my first mechanical : )


----------



## skyline_king88

in for sure if candians can win...


----------



## burwij

Count me in, and thanks!


----------



## R1VER5

Please add me. That keyboard looks awesome!


----------



## reflex99

sure


----------



## Bikkit

Teh in ^_^


----------



## Contagion

Count me in!


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

In! Thanks for the oppurtunity!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanstasiu

Dang there's a lot of people participating.
In anyways


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thank you. I'd get to try out a mechanical keyboard... I've never had one








In :3


----------



## nderscore

OCN for the win.


----------



## silvrr

In!


----------



## snoball

In! I've always wanted one.


----------



## Darin

Thanks for the chance as always OCN, count me in.


----------



## nolonger

In!


----------



## blackbalt89

In.

I need to replace my Sidewinder X4 with something with a bit more class.


----------



## mgdev

In.


----------



## Nicnivian

IN!


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## Kand

In!


----------



## LemonSlice

Sweetness! In!. I missed my Leopold so much after I sold it since I got a laptop, now I want to hook it up anyway







.


----------



## Roke

IN!


----------



## martinroshak

In


----------



## Jerry60k

Awesome. Count me in.


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## just_nuke_em

In for free stuff


----------



## jprovido

why is OCN so awesome? IN!


----------



## Boinz

I'm in.


----------



## Ocnewb

In!!


----------



## bobisgod

im in!


----------



## gsa700

Yes of course I'm in.


----------



## Spykerv

Thanks Admin!


----------



## psi_guy

i'll enter for one, thanks.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Love these keyboards, I'm in!


----------



## Faint

Count me in.


----------



## razer_76

great!!! count me in


----------



## Snowmen

Oh please! I need to replace that 11$ rubber dome keyboard...







In!


----------



## Shev7chenko

In.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## OJX

Mmm a mechanical keyboard. In.


----------



## Fitzbane

in!!


----------



## Richenbals

Gotta love the OCN love! Count me in.


----------



## Buska103

My keyboard's A and S buttons are starting to flake off.. could use a new keyboard


----------



## '_'

In!


----------



## sunwolf

in


----------



## nimbo1990

sexy, in


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Overclock.net is giving away 25 (yes 25!) DK1008 keyboards.
> 
> Simply post in this thread for your chance to win!
> 
> *You must be a member in good standing* with at least one post as of the time of this thread in order to qualify. Contest closes 11:59pm EST, December 17th.
> 
> Good luck!


Darn...


----------



## dutchgenius

in and thanks for the generosity.


----------



## firestorm1

count me in.


----------



## Starbomba

Completely in


----------



## Lostcase

in yay


----------



## Gualichu04

Wonderful i need a better keyboard than my overpriced steel series shift.


----------



## GuardianDuo

I'VE ALWAYS WANTED A MECHANICAL KEYBOARD!!!

wIN PLEASE


----------



## Gav777

Totally in


----------



## onestack

in!


----------



## losttsol

Duck me!


----------



## Virgle144

It will me be a nice upgrade from my generic keyboard.


----------



## Epona

In!


----------



## AMC

I am in. Thank you so much.


----------



## flyboy12321

Count me in!


----------



## YouWin

so in! love ocn <3


----------



## KILLER_K

In and thanks. Good luck everyone.


----------



## dmasteR

Holy Moley 32 pages in already! Definitely in to replace my Lycosa









Thanks OCN for doing another great giveaway!


----------



## the.hollow

In..would be nice upgrade / cool addition.


----------



## NecroPS3

I think im in good standing id like to have one of these kb's


----------



## itzkin

Always in







.


----------



## rockosmodlife

In!


----------



## Bear

in


----------



## ViR-tUaL

IN!


----------



## Rayzer

in!


----------



## exhaile

In!


----------



## AznRage

I'm in, if only to expand my collection of keyboards


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

i always wanted a mechanical keyboard!
pick me pick me!


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Wow!

In please.

Would love a mech KB!


----------



## KonigGeist

I've been looking for a chance to try out a Ducky


----------



## bmanpard

I've never had a mechanical keyboard before, so I'm in!

Thanks!


----------



## DaClownie

In please!


----------



## Sony Oengui




----------



## Sikozu

In


----------



## CocoCrunch

In


----------



## DarkSimulant

In.


----------



## Chucklez

Inininin! =D


----------



## adizz

In FTW!


----------



## sbuck333

In please


----------



## nbmjhk6

In!!


----------



## Machiyariko

I'm in for this. Thanks.


----------



## Evil-Jester

im down


----------



## Lelouch

Want want want.


----------



## MoarPowa

I could use a new keyboard


----------



## derekc4

good luck everyone!


----------



## Bodycount

Thanks Admin,

I'm in.


----------



## Zarchon

Count me in.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

in and is there a ducky website?


----------



## Big-Pete

so in


----------



## Giac

please let it be me







. I still have an azerty keyboard i used to type in french with


----------



## decali

Awesome! I'd love one


----------



## firstolast

Let's see if i'm destined to own a mechanical keyboard in this lifetime. Count me in.

i know my chances are slim to none, but damn it's always fun to enter in these events!

=)


----------



## Compaddict

YAY! I'm in!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I am SOO [email protected]!!!


----------



## intelman

IN


----------



## Syris77

In for a chance!!


----------



## Monocog007

Thanks Chipp, I'm in!


----------



## Coopa

In LIKE FLIN!


----------



## polizei

Awesome, I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Adam2190

Count me in


----------



## Odyn

Do. Freaking. Want.


----------



## mastertrixter

I'm in!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Gimme a ducky? YOU BETCHA!


----------



## kubed_zero

yay


----------



## Mopiko Laila

in also


----------



## NITRO1250

In for a chance!


----------



## DNytAftr

in


----------



## H3||scr3am

IN!


----------



## Detahmaio

Should be fun to see the winners =].

I'm in


----------



## Revained Mortal

I'm in.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Definitely in. Never had a mechanical keyboard (as far as I know) and was never up to trying one considering the price. Maybe this is my chance to try one out.


----------



## Gorre

Count me in ! Thx


----------



## Khalam

in and thanks for a chance for some OCN branded gear


----------



## discipline

I WANT ONE SO BAD! In!


----------



## aroc91

Can't pass this up. My current keyboard doesn't even have a brand.


----------



## JAM3S121

heyy id like a chance


----------



## OldMold

In for one!

This would make typing my senior sem. paper so much more painless


----------



## klewlis1

Count me in, I could use a new keyboard.


----------



## SoapDaManz

sick of my dell oem! thanks!


----------



## Qu1ckset

finally a chance tp replace my garbage keyboard


----------



## BLKKROW

Totally In


----------



## gig

Ohhh, I'm in! Would love a new kb.


----------



## hxcnero

I'm in. would love to replace the HP media center keyboard i have.


----------



## MacNcheese

Oooo post!
OCN is on a roll with these giveaways... nice!


----------



## Stevenne

in


----------



## gooddog

In, thank you!


----------



## SS_Patrick

totally in


----------



## stren

Woot ducky!


----------



## Hydrored

in!


----------



## sbeast

im in


----------



## Brootull

in indeed


----------



## ocman

Are people suppose to like or even love the loud typing noise these mechanical keyboards can generate???









Anyways, I'M IN FTW!!!


----------



## Spade616

in please!!


----------



## offroadz

in for the win


----------



## yanks8981

In! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Homeles

I would love one!


----------



## labbu63

I'm in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinecalvin

Just gonna say thank you for adding an additional 5 more giveaways. I may not win but i have a higher chance


----------



## Cloudpost

Oh im in!







Thanks!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Yes please


----------



## SalisburySteak

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 808MP5

In FTW


----------



## atluu

IN! Need a new keyboard.


----------



## Tanid

In! Would be amazing. Currently using an OEM HP keyboard x.x


----------



## aesthetics1

Yes! I would absolutely love a tenkeyless!!


----------



## ilikepancakez

in


----------



## Mikecdm

Thats a lot of keyboards, awesome


----------



## AtomicFrost

This is a great give away. I'm in for one.


----------



## Warmonger

Count me in.


----------



## Indilinx

ME WANT ME WANT!!
how generous of OCN


----------



## rocketman331

In!


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Man... So many giveaways.









I'm in. Never had a mechanical and this would be a nice way to get started with them.


----------



## rent.a.john

Just sold my old keyboard, lets win something!


----------



## Blostorm

Time to replace Lycosa I hope


----------



## iJustin

In for one!


----------



## ShortAlieN

Hooka me up!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just in time for a meck keyboard. IN.


----------



## ghost_z

in!! thnx mr. admin


----------



## koulaid

in in in !


----------



## kartcrg84

in, this is awesome!


----------



## chroniX

Wow, awesome keyboard...would love to have it, please count me in!

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## The Conman

Me gusta mucho.


----------



## intelfan

In please.


----------



## EVILNOK

Sweet, count me in.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yes please!


----------



## ghettosuperstar

I am loving all these give-a-ways. Woot! Woot!


----------



## PUNiZZLE

Count me in! OCN with these great giveaways lately


----------



## un1b4ll

YEESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## NeMoD

in for a keyboard


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

In, thanks!


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

It would sure be great to win a Ducky Keyboard (DK1008).

Please count me in.

Thank you for the wonderful contest.


----------



## dude120

In! Thanks.


----------



## blaze0079

in in in


----------



## luckyfast1

me gusto keybaords


----------



## critical46

in. thanks


----------



## ljason8eg

In.


----------



## Mr. Original

Count me in!!!


----------



## zatoichi

In for the win

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaero252

In!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

in!


----------



## lilraver018

in


----------



## vwgti

Post.


----------



## zhylun

Holiday season at OCN!


----------



## darksandz93

I want one!! AHH!!


----------



## magna224

In please, I have always wanted to try a ducky.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

In, I could use another mech


----------



## Arkuatic

In.


----------



## tianhui

This would be amazing! Thanks for hosting such a generous giveaway!


----------



## boost

Im in for this sweet...


----------



## Brutuz

In!


----------



## McAlberts

me want


----------



## Psykopathic

In want to ditch my razer lycosa so bad lol


----------



## Ioxa

In!


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## SirNicholas

i've been wanting a mechanical keyboard. Im In


----------



## grandestfail9190

Ooooh. I'm in! ^_^


----------



## Darkpriest667

please count me in


----------



## mach1

Awesome contest. I'm in


----------



## Scrappy

In!


----------



## Lutro0

In and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## G3RG

in


----------



## ducrider

In please.


----------



## diwalton

In!!! Can you buy these here on overclock.net with the overclock.net logo on them?


----------



## cmorin

In

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkFury

I'd like in on that action.


----------



## lycwolf

I can see this thread getting really big. but I'm in for the count. Let's see how lucky I am.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diwalton*
> 
> In!!! Can you buy these here on overclock.net with the overclock.net logo on them?


You can indeed 

http://www.tankguys.com/mechnical-keyboards.html


----------



## Nart

In.


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Billy_5110

in, i need a great keyboard and it's seem to be a perfect one to start mechanical


----------



## winginit

OK, I'm in....


----------



## OwnedINC

In por favor.


----------



## doctrgiggles

AWWWW YEA IM GUNNA WIN.


----------



## stu.

I'd love to make the switch to a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## longroadtrip

Count me in!


----------



## Manischewitz

I'm gonna win all 35


----------



## golfergolfer

IN


----------



## tehmaggot

In!


----------



## Atikin

I would love to try a mechanical keyboard!


----------



## lonnie5000

In for a chance to win!


----------



## mega_option101

In


----------



## BroodNV

I'm in, i can use a new keyboard!


----------



## Fletcherea

In for sure! Another amazing promo!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Count me in.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Lol they just keep getting more..AWESOME!! I'm in... my G15(first edition) is starting to crap out









Thanks Admin


----------



## MooCwzRck

sweet, i want one, count me in


----------



## Selvanthos

I've already posted once, so ignore this one in the selection. But props to ducky and OCN, started as 25, then 30 now 40







is there gonna be a 50 i wonder?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

So in! need a proper keyboard


----------



## JE Nightmare

totally in on this.


----------



## Chris++

in please


----------



## Joephis19

in ftw


----------



## IrishV8

I am in


----------



## deafboy

Ooooh, yes please.


----------



## willis888

Ducky <3


----------



## Hydrasis

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Khmor

IN!


----------



## Azuredragon1

in


----------



## zalbard

Would be my first mechanical keyboard.







In, please!


----------



## Dark.Wolf

Definitely in.


----------



## SwishaMane

IN! I REALLY need a new keyboard.


----------



## soulstaker

Need a new keyboard for the new rig, so please send it this way


----------



## NKrader

in like flin


----------



## Raiden911

in for the w1n


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

In, would love to see my cheap Chinese keyboard get replaced by a mechanical keyboard


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

In like billy joe bob jim!


----------



## Banedox

I would love a shot at this!


----------



## Canis-X

Soooooooo IN!!!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I qualify!


----------



## grizzlyblunting

yup


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Down!


----------



## Foolsmasher

In it to win it.


----------



## dazedfive

I'm in.


----------



## Multiverse

I'm in!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgr215

In, thanks ocn!


----------



## EmoPopsicle

in! thanks for the opp.


----------



## Waupli

I've had the same not great keyboard for AGES (since middle school and I'm in college lol) so this would be great! IN!


----------



## robbo2

Yes please


----------



## Rpg2

A mechanical keyboard would be a nice change! In.


----------



## confed

sounds nice, count me in


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in definitely! I've wanted one of those since they were released...but not enough money.


----------



## Pencuri

in


----------



## SmasherBasher

in.


----------



## Ocnewb

In Thanks!


----------



## Segovax

In, thanks!


----------



## CiBi

euh awesome, i'm in!


----------



## Jayce1971

In please. Tired of my $9.99 logitech!


----------



## Scars Unseen

In, thanks!


----------



## LilMan

In!


----------



## jellis142

My Microsoft Ergonomic is starting to lose it's cool







WASD is almost gone. Darn you zombie killing.

In


----------



## TheYonderGod

I need a new keyboard!


----------



## KyadCK

In!


----------



## Infernosaint

Oooh, in!


----------



## iWantACookie

In FTW!


----------



## Speedyi7

in, thanks for these great giveaways you guys have been having!


----------



## Mastakok

count me in


----------



## BeDuckie

Hi, I would like one


----------



## SpiritGear

in!


----------



## earing

Best of luck everyone!!


----------



## Lettuceman

In!


----------



## AMDrocks

i'm in


----------



## aggs

Would absolutely love to win one of these beauties!


----------



## mtsui91

Well it's worth a shot. I'm in!

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## muels7

IN!! Thanks. OCN is amazing, FACT


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

I need to haz mechanical keyboard! IN IN IN


----------



## Improvidus

Entering for a chance to win. Thanks!


----------



## OfficerMac

Count me in!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Methos07

Awesome, in.


----------



## DannyB0y

In. Thanks!


----------



## Dan17z

very much in.


----------



## ikcti

In. Really would like a new keyboard


----------



## Sainesk

50!? This is madness!


----------



## bangforthebuck

I'm in, would love to have one


----------



## itssheeba

I WANT IN! THANKS OCN


----------



## Faytx

count me in!


----------



## AddictedGamer93

IN


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## Live_free

SO IN!


----------



## Thi3p

In please! I'm I need of a new keyboard


----------



## AZZKIKR

Im in hopefully I win something once in my life woot!


----------



## bulmung

In so hard!


----------



## Tyreal

Count me in.


----------



## ct9a

so in!


----------



## Vocality

In! I can get rid of my sweet $10 wireless keyboard.


----------



## blazed_1

in!


----------



## TerrabyteX

in :-s


----------



## twennywonn

Count me in!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

OMG SO IN I WANT ONE SO BADDD THANK YOU


----------



## Baldy

So in! Time for a keyboard upgrade from my Dell one anyways!


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i'm in thanks!


----------



## DREW326

I am in... for the WIN!


----------



## yesitsmario

Cool, I'm in!


----------



## Rogy56

In! The keyboard I have now could use replacement


----------



## Woundman

In! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

In!!!!!


----------



## michintom

In!


----------



## HarrisLam

why not?

in.


----------



## Hollowpb40

in it to win it!


----------



## spacegoast

I need one of these...


----------



## Blizzie

In, thanks.


----------



## 98uk

Alex is in


----------



## kidwolf909

In it to win it! Loving these holiday promotions!


----------



## zelix

in


----------



## 66racer

sweet I was just starting to shop around for a mechanical board too! IN


----------



## Captain318

In Please


----------



## Miki

Sweet. ^_^

Oh, in. :3


----------



## goldbranch

In, thanks.


----------



## Jamar16

IN!!!!!


----------



## Poseiden

I could use a new KB!


----------



## munaim1

In please, appreciate it yet again!!! Thanks admin


----------



## chucknorris101

in!


----------



## Cyclonicks

in!!


----------



## {Unregistered}

IN!!!! Thank you very much.

OCN is being very generous these days.


----------



## cgg123321

In, thanks admin!


----------



## Shaded War

In.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Count me in~ Always wanted to try out a mechanical KB.


----------



## RadioHack

In FTW!


----------



## Hellfighter

A new keyboard!? Yes please!


----------



## DBEAU

Can't pass this up. Count me in.


----------



## Microsis

In!


----------



## medium pimping

Count me in!!


----------



## EpicToast

In.


----------



## scotishhaggis

Count me on 2

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## pwnography6

Count me in another great comp !!! I wanna ducky.


----------



## DesertRat

Trying for MX browns or MX blues. Thanks.

BTW, If I won one, my old KB would be freebie'd.


----------



## galaxyy

int! Thanks


----------



## hello im sean

DAT DUCKY DUCKBOARD


----------



## Emmuh

want!


----------



## Sno

In please.


----------



## IndicaNights

IWant one.....for my music server dual xeon linux machine !


----------



## ionstorm66

In, I need a new keyboard.


----------



## Suit Up

In, thanks!


----------



## nathris

So many contests...


----------



## Flying Toilet

Count me in


----------



## JoeyTB

oohh sounds good


----------



## Bobobearx

in


----------



## Harrier

In thanks


----------



## jacobrjett

in please!!!


----------



## Analog

in! :d


----------



## L Lawliet

Yes please! Would love to replace this old old old junk, would remove one thing off the Christmas list.


----------



## Andstraus

Come on lucky rabbit foot!!!


----------



## banging34hzs

So in for the win


----------



## rxsocal

wheres all these keyboard coming from btw?


----------



## OCcomet

I'm in!

Thanks.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Definitely in, thanks!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Oh hai there


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxsocal*
> 
> wheres all these keyboard coming from btw?


TankGuys, I presume.


----------



## Sean Webster

Ohhh, In!

I have a $10 keyboard from 3 years ago lol


----------



## Kick

Innnnnn


----------



## dean_8486

In ftw!


----------



## ChaosAD

I'm in!!!


----------



## NFishbone

In!


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

My current keyboard cost me $7 would love one that doesn't have a worn out shift key.


----------



## Acefire

Im in! I definitely need a new keyboard the keys are rubbed off mine!


----------



## caffeinescandal

oooh! I want in! xD


----------



## MarvinDessica

I'm in for this one too


----------



## F1ForFrags

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## jay826

IN!


----------



## derickwm

In! Thanks so much


----------



## Cha1rs

Very much in!!! I'm actually shopping for a new keyboard atm for my build!


----------



## dasparx

In please!
The lettering on my current on is all gone


----------



## Xotic

Can't hurt to try


----------



## Eskanasi

I'm in thankyou!


----------



## hmar

:thumb:I always like to win something, somewhere...









Hmar


----------



## Arundor

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Kipper

in for a chance!


----------



## Kokin

Yum.


----------



## tesco

im so in.


----------



## zomgiwin

i am so very in for this chance


----------



## v1ral

In please!!!
Would like to receive a gift from OCN....


----------



## Hatakescreams

In, In IN
Was looking at these the other day


----------



## fluxlite

In









Need moar mech boards!


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

I would love a mech-board, never had one.
- Also, my Lycosa is a bit worn out


----------



## skyravr

I'm in.


----------



## Sonics

Count me in please!









My keyboard is unbranded


----------



## ana3mic

Me, me, me! Pick me


----------



## oedstlych

in


----------



## jop14

in!


----------



## Matt-Matt

In for the win!









I'm going to buy a new keyboard soon.. If i won this i'd save myself having to choose one and pay for it. OEM keyboard is crapp


----------



## Shodhanth

In!


----------



## t0ni

Another contest! This is awesome, in.


----------



## bigkahuna360

In!


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Yay OCN! In!


----------



## Polymerabbit

In!!!!

I'm really loving the new layout now


----------



## mnkeyprince

in!


----------



## rotorr00t

oh Yeah!


----------



## TUDJ

In


----------



## NuclearCrap

I'm in.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Its like christmas come early with all the giveaways on here atm







In please


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

In!


----------



## VandaL.pr!

im in too!!!


----------



## gerickjohn

In please, I always wanted to try a Mechanical Keyboard. =D


----------



## hanky44

super me gusta

they see me fraggin, they be hatin


----------



## Schaden

IN it like... I swear I had something for this.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Count me in







TY OCN


----------



## deathshad

Yes Please


----------



## Pneumo

IN!


----------



## Athorne

In, I need new keyboard


----------



## Arizonian

Awesome. Count me *in*. Kids rig I'm building using old $20 keyboard that's going south. Sweet


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Would certainly like one of these! Throw my name in.


----------



## lattyware

In.


----------



## lagittaja

Awesome! Definately in. Would love to replace my generic 5€ kb









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Thogar

In for sure!


----------



## junsunn

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## desmin88

In!


----------



## Frank33

Count me in!!


----------



## LTC

In!







would love to replace my old keyboard with this!


----------



## OcSlave

In please, thankyou


----------



## addest3

I am in and participating.

I really would like to test out and review one of these.


----------



## kz26

Do want!


----------



## curve_in

I'd like one!


----------



## theturbofd

Haha it ends on my B-day







thanks for the chance


----------



## micul

I'm in


----------



## turtleslikejohn

IN


----------



## Chobbit

In it to win it, my keyboard is the worst thing about my computer and the only thing that doesn't match my colour scheme


----------



## Ulquiorra

=O so in, i realy wana replace the microsoft one but dont have the monies xD


----------



## Homeyjojo

Who doesnt love keyboards?


----------



## Polska

I spilled a can of peaches on mine. I bring it!


----------



## thatrodbloke

Awesome, thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## BiLLiO333

In there like a duck in a tunnel!


----------



## CourageD

in!

Oh, and peaches.


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Totally in! w00t!


----------



## dmreeves

I want a new keyboard!

Thanks!


----------



## hirolla888

Any chance of those other contests coming to a close?

they were suppose to end 2 weeks ago


----------



## 4.178343

In!


----------



## greydor

In! Thank you!


----------



## fstop

In! OCN has been very generous lately







. Even though I haven't won anything yet... chances seem a lot better on this one.

Goodluck all.


----------



## bg92

In.


----------



## Agenesis

in.


----------



## ferhat

in


----------



## xxxitrxxx

In!


----------



## [March]

I'm in!


----------



## ResidentPsycho

Im in, getting tired of the g15


----------



## vitality

in!

sick of my blackwidow!


----------



## Badboyz

I'm in


----------



## rdfloyd

In!


----------



## Ninjastryk

In! I hate my Logitech garbage


----------



## Hskaksen

IM IN! i have an arctosa and i need a replacement.. ^^


----------



## Focus182

IN !

Love these give aways.


----------



## Hawk777th

In! Thanks OCN!


----------



## theyedi

hi


----------



## gumbie

Oh gawd!

I'm so in..

Everytime I go to purchase one they're out of stock


----------



## R4Z0R

In. Love these things


----------



## R4Z0R

In. Love these things


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

In


----------



## nikolauska

In!


----------



## IntelLover

in


----------



## blupupher

What the heck. I have always wanted to see what the hype was about mechanical keyboards.


----------



## nikolauska

In!


----------



## johny24

WOW!!! That's an epic number of keyboards! A great keyboard is also one of the few accessory type pieces I'm missing to complete my new build! Good luck everybody.... but more to me


----------



## Use

I need a new keyboard







Thanks!


----------



## Tweak17emon

in for this one. i hope i win!


----------



## alawadhi3000

In.


----------



## Locomotive

In for the win!


----------



## sratra

weeeeeeeeeeeee!! IN!!


----------



## coffeejunky

In please


----------



## csm725

In...


----------



## Grobinov

Do want.... IN :


----------



## brasslad

in for the christmas present!


----------



## Tigalione

Ooooh yes please. Amazing prize







Thanks.


----------



## Matt86

In! Got to be better than this cheap Logitech


----------



## himynamesnoah

In!


----------



## jammo2k5

In! thanks for the oppertunity!


----------



## th3m3rc

Im In! thanks I would love one of these bad boys


----------



## Mrbigg

I'm in!


----------



## Lifeshield

Definitely in.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

in


----------



## logix31

In! My saitek keyboard keys are faded.


----------



## boogschd

in!


----------



## ryanbob1234

In please.


----------



## Razorwind009

I would love to get rid of my Micorsoft 4000 ergonomic. Count me in please.


----------



## Metalcrack

Power On Self Test......ed


----------



## $ilent

in thanks!


----------



## tuffarts

This


----------



## LmG

kewl im in


----------



## naws45

im in, always wanted one of those, never had the money tho.


----------



## Nowyn

Gotta love the giveaways <3

Count me in. Would be cool to try mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Mr_Torch

In


----------



## Vaus

thats alot of keyboards. i'm in


----------



## Tduckro

would love a new one


----------



## stalker7d7

I need a new keyboard. Really, this one has problems registering keystrokes.


----------



## 1slobalt12

I could really use a new keyboard please, thanks


----------



## ViSioNx

wow alot of ocn giveaways. im in


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

In! Thanks OCN!!


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

im in! need a nice mech keyboard for work! thanks OCN!


----------



## Tweex

I'm in fooooooooooooo sure.


----------



## MobAttack

In

I love all these prises.

Maybe one of these day's I'll win one.


----------



## finger00

I'm in!


----------



## amtbr

In! Thanks OCN and the generous supplier of the keyboards!


----------



## Cwalster

Cant hurt, im in


----------



## phenom01

Do want....


----------



## kurt_02f150

In there like swim wear


----------



## Myrtl

I'm in even if its a long shot at getting a nice keyboard.


----------



## mrw1986

In for one to replace my Razer Lycosa!


----------



## ydna666

In!!









Would be amazing to have one of these!!!!


----------



## bosoxdanc

Good luck everyone. <3


----------



## Matt*S.

I would so love a Ducky Keyboard.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am so in for this!


----------



## Mindchi|l

I want one


----------



## R.D.BID

Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Marc_with_a_C

just ducky


----------



## Smykster

In it to win it.


----------



## Craigz0rz

I'm in!


----------



## Tipless

im in.


----------



## lambecrikas

In!


----------



## b3machi7ke

as always with freebie threads, you can count me in!


----------



## Ealae

Ducky Ducky, You're the one!


----------



## jbobb

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Been wanting to try a ducky, IN!


----------



## connorman51

I`m up for potentially winning free stuff


----------



## LordOfCake

in please!


----------



## vltr

Here comes the ducky!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Can always use another keyboard, especially a ducky. In!


----------



## Alatar

Wow, very nice.

Most definitely in!


----------



## Eisernes

in for a chance


----------



## Viski

I'm in. The Ducky seems to be a very nice keyboard.

Edit. Is this competition only for US/Canada? Damn...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Gota be in to win


----------



## Kyo

In for 1 of 50


----------



## aggr08

I'm in! Been looking for a new keyboard.


----------



## 6speed

In!!


----------



## mielie69

In!


----------



## Soulphalanx

sweet!!


----------



## chowtyme2

Nice, Im in for this. can replace my work Keyboard


----------



## Ksireaper

I'm in.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Shub

In for a chance to win; thanks!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I could always use another keyboard...I'm in...even though I've got about a .5% chance of winning...lol


----------



## xXPraetorianXx

I would love to win something


----------



## FTWnt

In like Flyn


----------



## Jayrock

In.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Alex132

In


----------



## Epsi

I'm in.


----------



## staryoshi

Post... in this thread...? How do I do that? Oh, I already have? Score.


----------



## arbysovenmitt

In to win. GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## lp75220

IN


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'm in!


----------



## hometoast

woo! I'm in for this too!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm in, could always use a good keyboard for college.


----------



## Darkcyde

Please remove my name from the drawing. I won a Ducky in another thread.


----------



## tonyhague

in for a ducky, a real keyboard would be great


----------



## Apridding

I'm in


----------



## Shinmerz

I hope i Win ! Been looking for a mechanical keyboard for a lo0o0o0ong time !


----------



## falconer65

In!


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

Oooooh, me too, me too! I wants one


----------



## omnius19

in!


----------



## d0gr0ck

Holiday spirit!


----------



## bom

In for a chance to win


----------



## dhjj

I'm game for my 1 in OVER 9000 chance


----------



## Gallien

most definetly in in in all day


----------



## .Griff.

Count me in!


----------



## EmL

I'm in.


----------



## Bob Santana

I'd like a new keyboard! I'm in!


----------



## taowulf

Oh, I am in desperate need of a god keyboard since my G15 died.

I'm in.


----------



## bluedevil

IN!


----------



## Arksz

I'm down Charlie brown!


----------



## tomikov1

I'll participate.


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

In FTW!


----------



## Sasuke2525

I'm in!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

OMG In my mushy dome keyboard needs to go 8P

Sent from my Droid Charge running InfinityRom 2.3.6


----------



## pteek

In FTW!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Woohoo! daddy need a new keyboard.... count me in


----------



## cook

Ducky Ducky I feel Lucky!


----------



## retro41

In it. To win It.


----------



## Rasparthe

WOW! I'm in!


----------



## Guamon

Free stuff?
count me in!


----------



## Cuar

In for a sweet Kboard.


----------



## _TwIsTeD_

Awesome! Thanks, OCN!


----------



## wot

In


----------



## hawaiiboy_88

In for first mechanical!


----------



## b0z0

In


----------



## csscmaster3

In!


----------



## Kieran

In


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Need new keyboarrrrd







in


----------



## Biggiex

Nice, would love 1, Thanks!


----------



## quaaark

In!


----------



## redhonda

Im in!!!


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

In!


----------



## adidasfreek

Pick meeeeeeeeee!!!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! =)


----------



## flushentitypacket

in!


----------



## Dar_T

In!!!


----------



## bl1nk

In!


----------



## Jenkins

Im in


----------



## wholeeo

Well, count me in!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

in!


----------



## AnonUser

In for the win


----------



## francisw19

Awesome give away! Please count me in!


----------



## adridu59

Nice, thanks ! (in)


----------



## JacobKay97

In for a nice looking chance.
From a maths point of view I have a decent chance at winning assuming there are only 50 posts


----------



## bstover17

hecks ya


----------



## grayfox99

In for the win!


----------



## Vestito

I'd love one! In as well!


----------



## Pao

In!


----------



## PARTON

IN!


----------



## MasterFire

Yay for christmas ^^


----------



## LoseYourLife

in !


----------



## superj1977

Count me in please cheif,id love something next to my PC with an OCN graphic on it,cup,mat,mouse.....or even a keyboard


----------



## patricksiglin

in


----------



## Mebby

Count me in!


----------



## d6bmg

Count me in.


----------



## Dutch Schultz

Oh man, a new keyboard? And a mechanical one at that? So in.


----------



## Megaman_90

Post! In this thread!


----------



## RainMotorsports

In


----------



## StormX2

a Chance to own a REAL Keyboard?

A Chance to Replace my 15 year old Compaq PS/2 Keyboard?!?!?!

Count me in for sure - I have nothing sporting OCN Regalia yet


----------



## cavallino

In!


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in!


----------



## Turbonerd

IN!


----------



## Boyboyd

woohoo, thanks OCN.

I'm in.


----------



## Darkslayer7

I really would like to have a good keyboard .
In .
Sadly they are overpriced here .


----------



## Thewaster

In, a new, mechanical keyboard is just what I need.


----------



## Mazda6i07

I'm in!!!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Ohhhhh my keyboard is so old and borked... In please!


----------



## aksthem1

I'm in.


----------



## Bleep

I'm in!


----------



## Moheevi_chess

In!


----------



## legoman786

In like both Flynns!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

in! thanks for all the awesome giveaways lately admin!!!!!!


----------



## chazzz

sweets, in for a chance!! <3


----------



## pvt.joker

Count me in!


----------



## jiYub

In it!


----------



## The Lurking Ninja

Hello Keyboard.


----------



## sprower

Suuuweeeeet!


----------



## molsen1

In


----------



## Xyxyll

Woah! Contests galore! Thank you so much.


----------



## Slahtr

in to win!


----------



## sledgehammer1990

You can count me in!


----------



## eXgame

I want it!


----------



## sc30317

in please


----------



## PCWIZMTL

INNNNNNN!!


----------



## Shane1244

in


----------



## Faraz

Count me in, please!


----------



## Thryack

In


----------



## thiru

Awesome! thanks


----------



## Pheros

Sign me up!!


----------



## markt

Count me in!!


----------



## SillyMoose

I want ducky!


----------



## KC_Flip

Count me in. Thanks for the chance admin!


----------



## Papas

totally in. thanks admin and overclock.net!!


----------



## trebor31

Great giveaway ,Thanks..


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Sign me up!


----------



## candy_van

In FTW!


----------



## Ovlazek

Please!


----------



## Purplz

I'm in!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Oh yesss


----------



## Xcrunner

In!


----------



## Atham

In. Do you ship to Europe too?

I wonder what my odds are.


----------



## kody7839

Sounds good to me...in.


----------



## X-Nine

Monkey? In.


----------



## WolverineM

Would love a new keyboard


----------



## ExposedWang

In of course. Thanks!


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

YAY for winning free stuff. boo for my Dell keyboard!


----------



## Maxxa

Do want in!


----------



## wupah

I'm so in

This is madness !


----------



## BodgeITandRun

In please.


----------



## mbudden

Hmm. In.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

in


----------



## denial_

I'm in


----------



## ReverbDP

In please








Thanks


----------



## Vispor

Woot! In!

Sent from my MB611 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markeh

Count me in.


----------



## SohcSTI

In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## Iceman23

Inftw


----------



## saiyanzzrage

in please, thanks!!


----------



## cyanmcleod

wow, thats a lot of keyboards to give away.


----------



## grimreaper01

@in,










Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Z32

In, for how madly sexy those keyboards are!







Thanks OCN, AGAIN.


----------



## crimsQn

Count me in


----------



## hanwinting

i am soooo in!


----------



## Liability

Yay keyboards


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

Awesome giveaway!

I can has keyboard?


----------



## skatingrocker17

IN! Thanks


----------



## Tyrker

I'm in







.


----------



## Biorganic

IN! I lover me some ducky keyboards ;P


----------



## The Game

IN!


----------



## Sarec

I really need a new keyboard. So of course I am in.


----------



## Farmer Boe

I'm in! Love me some clicky keyboards


----------



## fuloran1

In!


----------



## singlecore2logical

Count me in!


----------



## GekzOverlord

IN! xD


----------



## the_beast

I'm in!


----------



## Tiger S.

Thanks you the giveaway Im in


----------



## Laylow

In! thanks.


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

*In*, I've never had a mechanical kb and would love to see what the fuzz is about (that and my 9 year old wireless Logitech has seen better days) contest ends the day i leave to visit my parents in Africa hope that wont cause complications if i do so happen to win


----------



## Cykososhull

In:thumb:


----------



## ElectroManiac

I just got a new keyboard, but another one for my job wouldn't be bad.

In


----------



## OutlawII

In it to win it! C'mon give me a ducky!!!!!


----------



## HaVoK C89

In!

I LOVE OCN!!!!!














:


----------



## tomsteel1

In it to win it (or 1







)


----------



## watapanda

I am in this contest... But out of this world!


----------



## stolid

Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## Isileth

I'm in


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm in









Thanks Admin!


----------



## Abs.exe

I'm only missing a good keyboard and some good sound card/headset combo !
I'M in ! thank you ocn


----------



## mott555

In!


----------



## HobieCat

In please


----------



## jelky

IN! Thank you! @


----------



## beefcrinkle

in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superhead91

in


----------



## brew

Very cool, I'm in.


----------



## Sukach

In pretty please.


----------



## zephyulos




----------



## tice03

I'm in for one if I'm lucky.


----------



## crusey

in!!!!!


----------



## Nicic

Nice im in:thumb:


----------



## KillServ

I would love to get rid of this £5 logitech piece of crap.


----------



## stratman

Crap keyboard has had it. Guess I'm in.


----------



## fyn3zt

mi like


----------



## Lee79

In for sure


----------



## Kevlo

I would like to join, i love Mechanical Keyboards, and have always liked the look of the OCN ones.


----------



## Jokah

Yes please


----------



## Ryanb213

In for the win.


----------



## Adrenalined

What better way then to win a new Ducky!!!! Count me in please.


----------



## polm

In for sure!! Another great contest, thanks OCN!


----------



## scvette

sign me up for a new KB!
thanx


----------



## Clox

Count me in please.


----------



## b.walker36

Ooooh. Totally interested in this.


----------



## iishy

I love this keybooard.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Well im a duck ^.^


----------



## crystalhand

ME?


----------



## runeazn

wohoo


----------



## edalbkrad

awesome! lots of giveaways this month. im in!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Heck yeah would go great with my new build. *IN FTW*


----------



## Sgtonory

Want it


----------



## Skizzorz13

in for a chance!


----------



## Greygoose1

Yup I want one


----------



## Frank08

I'm in! Thanks OCN!!


----------



## catbuster

yeah need good keyboard for new build







I am IN


----------



## axizor

Ooh, I'd love one of these! In please


----------



## bigyam

count me in!


----------



## DiNet

Hello there


----------



## Deathclaw

in for this


----------



## razr m3

Innn!


----------



## King Who Dat

IN FOR ME


----------



## crust_cheese

I hope I count as "in good standing"!

If so, in.


----------



## Omnius

In for one!


----------



## Nickw

in!


----------



## darkjk

in please ty


----------



## antmiu2

im i too late??


----------



## RyCray

In!!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In!


----------



## Twilex

Thanks for this wonderful chance at a great keyboard ^.^


----------



## shnur

Totally in! Need a keyboard for my office build!


----------



## yutzybrian

in


----------



## moosehead11

in


----------



## AMOCO

In,Please.


----------



## 1337guy

soo in FTW


----------



## Faster_is_better

Weeeeeeeeeeew, In.

Thanks Admin and OCN


----------



## TheOddOne

In.


----------



## sn0w

IN! IN! IN!









WOOHOO!









YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## Derp

In!

Though I suspect that I'm on the "not allowed to win" list.


----------



## krz94

In!

thanks


----------



## kevinf

OMG BBQ~! So in







Thanks OCN


----------



## ttoadd.nz

In with a grin!


----------



## Warhaven

This is my lucky entry post. Hope it's lucky.


----------



## mellowz

in


----------



## KoukiFC3S

In for one!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

In


----------



## L3gacy

Im in, cool.


----------



## Xeelee

I would like to enter!


----------



## Meebsy

Chance to post count and win harware?! Yes please.


----------



## allikat

IN! Need a new KB


----------



## SeanPoe

count me in ^_^


----------



## ErOR

In! Could really use this, and I've been looking to replace this crappy Logitech keyboard.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Yes Please! Would love a Ducky.


----------



## Scarecrow72

Totally in for one of these


----------



## elzhi

in


----------



## sd_dracula

Sign me up


----------



## dr4gon

Always wanted one, awesome, thanks!


----------



## Singledigit

50 keyboads? wowza! in for one please


----------



## zackadavis

I've always wanted one of these!

Sent from my Android Powered HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey, In


----------



## FauxFox

In please. I've always wanted a mechanical keyboard


----------



## Jmatt110

Would love a new keyboard, never used a mechanical before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RooneyTunes

Sweet Contest! I'm In!


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Oooh I'm in!


----------



## Monkey92

In!


----------



## tatubom1

lets test my luck i am in


----------



## Tollbooth

I'm very much in need of a new keyboard


----------



## joman2055

in for the win. my keyboard is getting really old


----------



## ryandigweed

Seems like a pretty basic keyboard but it's great! It's mechanical one ! , and its a special edition Overclock.net keyboard.







So count me *IN* for one !


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

In, could use a new one


----------



## thx1138

Sweet, in.


----------



## Traeumt

i am allways in for a keyboard.


----------



## Nivacs

Im In


----------



## The-Real-Link

Haven't heard of this keyboard but hey, I'm sure it beats generic. I'm in.


----------



## mam72

in


----------



## darkRyu

in . Would love to have a better keyboard.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

So in!


----------



## topdog

me too


----------



## GnookGnook

I'm in


----------



## Reactions

I'm in!


----------



## scotty453

inn, good luck every one!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm in


----------



## Zeva

in =D and thanks


----------



## Jeff78

In.


----------



## TwilightEscape

Of course in.


----------



## Ra1nman

Ooooh... new keyboard!


----------



## mkclan

in


----------



## rhkcommander959

Innnnnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## upsidedown

in!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for some free mechanical goodness


----------



## hunt3r93

In! Probably need a new kb and mechanical seems the way to go


----------



## xPrestonn

Sure, why not?

In


----------



## wildfire99

I am in! ^_^


----------



## killeraxemannic

IN!!! I have never won anything in my life though







someday!!!


----------



## speud

In for the thrill of one more kill


----------



## dagnisaun

in


----------



## luXfer

In! I hope I win


----------



## RoarGasm

I'm so in!


----------



## XAslanX

In for a chance at my first mech. keyboard.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Grant me this keyboard, gods of thin chances!


----------



## Anonymous305

In! Been looking around for a good mech keyboard would be awesome if I won one!


----------



## KJ4MRC

In!


----------



## Skoobs

wow this is amazing.

i would love to win one


----------



## SgtMunky

WOW! In


----------



## daltontechnogeek

In!
to replace my sad looking HP dome style keyboard


----------



## Trippen Out

Please count me in. I was about to buy my first mechanical keyboard (thermaltake meka G1 or whatever) and this would be an awesome win.


----------



## Skuloth

In! I love new keyboards!


----------



## MadnessEye

I'm in! TEAM RAMEN


----------



## Cee

In!


----------



## brasslad

definite in thanks


----------



## herm5508

im in! would love a new keyboard mine is pretty beat up


----------



## Freelancer852

Gotta try out a mechanical keyboard sometime!

In!


----------



## otakunorth

IN
please and thanks


----------



## Chranny

Would love to be in for a chance of winning one of those 25 30 35 40 45 50 keyboards.


----------



## svthomas

In, because I just pushed the power button on my tower at lunch, and since I was in socks (it's snowing outside, so no shoes in the house), I accidentally released a static discharge onto the metal power button and it took out my Sabertooth mobo.


----------



## XiCynx

FINALLY! A Chance to win one of the amazing keyboards!! =D


----------



## Swiftes

In


----------



## wazz

wow, deff in


----------



## DailyShot

In..


----------



## antonr90

I would love to win one


----------



## ParadigmBags

Bkow!


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Totally In. This would be my first mechanical keyboard if I'm lucky enough.


----------



## ATHF

in.
please be me, please be me....


----------



## shadman

ill try for this. Have never used a mechanical keyboard before, but want to!


----------



## creamy_goodness

I am in, thank you.


----------



## gameworm

I've never tried a mechanical keyboard before, but have always wanted to.


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## gdawg33

Count me in.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Nice. I'm in.


----------



## rsilverx05

awe yia!


----------



## jbjmed

In!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## yakub0

In please


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

fo sho need a new KB...

In !!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In.


----------



## Jyve

In please

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

In


----------



## rsfkevski

I am so IN for this...I need a new keyboard BAD!


----------



## rush2049

This would make a wonderful gift!


----------



## wtRiViaL

Using a crappy old Dell OEM keyboard on my sig rig right now. I don't want to buy a non-mechanical keyboard, and don't have the cash for a mechanical one. This would be a wonderful surprise gift!


----------



## Socko1965

In


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## nckid4u

Would love one of these...


----------



## RevZ

In in in in! It'd be a nice replacement for my heavily worn out Eclipse


----------



## fishman78

ooooh i'm in! Thanks


----------



## jumpdownlow

awesome prizes


----------



## AMD_Freak

Im in like a ducky


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Why not!

In


----------



## cr1

I'm in too-


----------



## MarshallRA

Mechanical? I have never felt one before (thats what she said). Nice.

(although my luck with winning is terrific, I have never won anything yet)


----------



## musashin

I'm totally in!


----------



## Water Cooled

In, thank you very much.


----------



## Coma

So many giveaways!


----------



## shineon2011

In! Keyboards keyboards keyboards!


----------



## Smackover

I'm in!


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

Happy Holidays and Good luck to all.


----------



## ndtoan

i'm in


----------



## jefflikesbagels

Count me in!

Edit- Nevermind, I forgot that I'm a noob.


----------



## magicmike

I'm in!


----------



## BountyHead

In!


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I'm in. I've never owned a nice keyboard.


----------



## 2thAche

Count me in.


----------



## Eric Barney

I do not really need a new keyboard, as my Filco is perfect.

But, I could use the Ducky as a pattern, and photo subject for my wood wrist rests....

.


----------



## N_Scorpion

Nice! In for a great keyboard.


----------



## Socom

In!


----------



## CpBoy

in


----------



## PiERiT

Woo.


----------



## Blk

I'm in


----------



## tiramoko

i want this keyboard. im in OC


----------



## Qiyamata

Wow i'm in. I'm still using a 5 year old dell. Yeah i know...


----------



## txtrkandy

REALLY need a new keyboard, My Logitech is wearing out fast!!


----------



## daxer305

in!


----------



## PvtHudson

In.


----------



## Pae929

I would love to win this! It's an awesome keyboard!


----------



## stubass

in in in... just hope you ship internationally


----------



## rindoze

in


----------



## Mikezilla

IN!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

In for a ducky!


----------



## junction34

Oh man I really need this


----------



## Osea23

OMG I'd loved a new keyboard







my 7year old hp keyboard doesn't have a click to it







SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Leech

Count me in!


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## Drift0r

Oh yes. I want me some sweet mechanical goodness! Thanks guys!


----------



## hli53194

In and thanks!


----------



## lithgroth007

In


----------



## Flying Donkey

Yeah i want one xD


----------



## nickjans3

IN!


----------



## ~kRon1k~

always wanted one of these. in ftw!


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

innnnnnnn


----------



## Yakk0

IN!!!


----------



## ericld

Quack, quack.


----------



## Blast

enter
keyboards are quite useful.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Sound INteresting.


----------



## Ysbl

Super in.


----------



## Frabex

Oh, I'm in.


----------



## BlueTac

i couldn't be more in


----------



## theblah

In!


----------



## alber

Amazing !

I'm in


----------



## Cavi

Cool! Count me in!


----------



## 996gt2

in!


----------



## Zakel2

In xD


----------



## NightHawK360

In.


----------



## mx3orange

In


----------



## tr4656

In for this. This is awesome.


----------



## Jingiko

In for history!!


----------



## Tman5293

So much IN it hurts!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

please


----------



## wire

I'm in!!!!


----------



## teh_chin

I'm in. Would love a new keyboard.


----------



## trulsrohk

I want a mech bad


----------



## metroidfreak

In please!


----------



## xlastshotx

in


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Im in. Thanks OCN


----------



## uncholowapo

In for a nice keyboard to program with


----------



## Transhour

in


----------



## Code Geass

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## xTweetyBird

In! would love one of those keyboards.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

Free mechanical keyboard. G15, you are going into the trash. In!


----------



## Xyphyr

In!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

in!!


----------



## CDMAN

in


----------



## omni_vision

gnarly and ty i'm in


----------



## AngeloG.

In. Thanks.


----------



## Phry

Quack!


----------



## supra_rz

so in!


----------



## The Muffin Man

the rubber on my lycosa is prettyy much gone on my gaming keys XD need a new keyboard soon, so im in!


----------



## Cloudforever

im in! Im using this old ass microsoft keyboard lol i need a new one!


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

In


----------



## Domino

I'll be posting here Mr. Prime!


----------



## Tech-Boy

IN!


----------



## XanderDylan

Sign me up please! Really hating my crappy PS2 mouse from an old eMachines computer. >:O


----------



## Chris2183

Count me in. I would love to hook my wife up with one of these


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

need luck to win a duck


----------



## DriftinTofu

I want one lol


----------



## TwistedDivision

In!


----------



## hajile

Admin is awesome. Count me in.


----------



## IcedEarth

In.


----------



## FiveEYZ

i'm so in for 1 of those beauties


----------



## Hysteria~

Been wanting a Ducky for a while. IN!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

posty for ducky


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm in!


----------



## Cpyro

woo


----------



## Nick0matic

Great giveaway, thanks


----------



## irwintan27

In! ill try my luck!


----------



## repiv89

in


----------



## worx

Count me in! I need to replace this crappy membrane keyboard.


----------



## Nightz2k

Count me in.

Always wanted an actual quality keyboard,


----------



## eternallydead

Sounds awesome.


----------



## TurboTurtle

In!


----------



## Pacman

me wants a new keyboard!!


----------



## 1337_Lee

in for a ducky


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

In for sure, thanks!!!


----------



## AgentHydra

deja vu? lol


----------



## Scrappy

Woops double post


----------



## KyesaRRi

Count me in!

Another keyboard could never hurt.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

In!

Need a new keyboard bad.


----------



## eagle3566

In! Could definitely use a nice mech to replace the crappy razer I have now


----------



## sin32

GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE


----------



## Zero4549

MINE?!


----------



## Zulli85

I totally need a new keyboard, using an old Logitech.

In!! Thanks.


----------



## InspectrButters

You can count me in. Thanks


----------



## Mushu

In to win.


----------



## Wabbits

In!!!!


----------



## Jotun

In!


----------



## feltadox1337

In!


----------



## Breezy

In!


----------



## whiteman0811

Hook a dog up!


----------



## MelonCutter

I'm in!


----------



## Phantom11B3V

Would love to be considered. Thanks


----------



## MoMurda

in ! Need one really badly. =D


----------



## Darren9

In please, thanks


----------



## mjmonsada

I need a new keyboard. Been using the same keyboard for 6 years.


----------



## The Fury

In


----------



## tombom

In! Awesome contest.


----------



## krisz9

in! thanks!


----------



## kpnamja

In! Hopefully I'll be able to get rid of the Sidewinder X6
HE QUIK BROWN FOX JUMPED OVER HE LAZY DOG







It can't handle T or C


----------



## redmustang

In!


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet, in and thanks!


----------



## HexATL

I'm IN!


----------



## theCanadian

I'm totally in!


----------



## Emperor

in


----------



## Teppich

In


----------



## Broseidon

i don't even know what that is but i want one


----------



## Sethy666

In!

Admin is going crazy nuts with the give aways


----------



## Twist86

Why not, I need a new keyboard







Throw in my chance to win!


----------



## ii Wingman

I'm in


----------



## Blade

I'm in:thumb:


----------



## Jerr

Awesome!
I'm in!!!


----------



## nexos

In. Looking for an upgrade on my current keyboard


----------



## deauboy16

O would love a new keyboard!! my 1st gen G15 is getting ooollldddd


----------



## dstoler

in it to win it


----------



## xHighAlert

100% IN!


----------



## grumpyMutant

In


----------



## Xin

Ducky!!!


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm in =)


----------



## daman246

Well i never used any of those keyboards so now i have the chance im in.


----------



## Nemesis158

In


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## dubz

quack


----------



## enmariack

I've never payed for a keyboard and this would be a great way to continue that trend.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

In! Good luck everybody!


----------



## XavZz

*SOMEONE SAID FREE STUFF??!!!!*


----------



## Substate

In! I'd love to introduce my mate to a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

clickity clack..... im in baby


----------



## Ganglartoronto

I am simply posting in this thread, for a [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

In it to win it.


----------



## nvspace126

I still need a new keyboard







In!


----------



## Glyphor

In like Sin...


----------



## admflameberg

I need a new keyboard, IN.


----------



## j_syk

gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## Akomplice209

in in!


----------



## mbp

In


----------



## SEN_ONE

hotel, motel, in........


----------



## IIVisionII

I'm in


----------



## Manyak

in


----------



## DerComissar

Would be a good introduction to mechanical keyboards for me.
Count me in


----------



## pepejovi

In it to win it!


----------



## ocmi_teddy

just hand it over


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak*
> 
> in


Of course.


----------



## moocowman

In!


----------



## Alted4

In! I'm needing a new keyboard, anyway.


----------



## Mr.Pie

count me in for a mech!


----------



## Add3r

in!


----------



## man03999

Im in!


----------



## AaronC

Say what! I'd love a free keyboard! I'm in.


----------



## amigo092

In for the win!


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

Yay I qualify.

Me wanna win something. even if It's just a rubber ducky.


----------



## Nickosha

I'm in!


----------



## unf4z3d

I'm in!









And I'm standing just fine, thank you for asking


----------



## brownieapple

i'm in


----------



## Prpntblr95

I'm in


----------



## Eaglake

OCN is such a great place









Sent using force mind trick from my SGS


----------



## DreamingFTW

Count me in!


----------



## Chilly

So in!


----------



## nisba

Count me in.
I always wanted a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Kasaris

I'm In!


----------



## Crabid

Lol, awesome, gotta be in on that.


----------



## Kirby1

me


----------



## Swift Castiel

Oh yes please! Sweet cheese! Yes Please!


----------



## BALAST

For the lulz!


----------



## jNSK

Awesome, thanks Admin! I'm in!


----------



## petrick

Yippee.... Finally got a chance to enter contest.


----------



## Mkilbride

I would love one. I'm still using my 2001 Compaq OEM Keyboard.

However, I don't think I've been active enough to deserve one over some of these other members.


----------



## epidemic

In for the mech awesomeness.


----------



## dave1991

I'm in


----------



## win78

yeah ! i am so in .


----------



## DirektEffekt

IN!


----------



## keeganzero

I need a new keyboard, so count me in!


----------



## Wolfchild

In for the win.


----------



## phillipg10

In


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In thanks ocn


----------



## HothBase

Simple post


----------



## Xeroeth

Ok, sign me in


----------



## Ace_finland

I'm IN!!


----------



## ddrj

Oh wow! Great contest, I really hope I win... my lycosa's been so beat up and damaged :\ The left ctrl key and a bunch of others don't work... Welp, good luck everyone


----------



## chip94

IN! Really require one!


----------



## rjc34

So in!


----------



## fapestar

I dont know what it is, but I want it.


----------



## weebeast

In Thanks!


----------



## coachmark2

I am so IN! YAY free stuff!


----------



## stubass

in in in again


----------



## ixsis

I wouldn't turn one down!


----------



## wigseryc

Afternoon all.


----------



## abc123asd

definitely in


----------



## yeahi

in FTW


----------



## Qasual

In!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Would love one!


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## KipH

I need one! I don't know why but I gota catch them all!


----------



## Cyclonic

in


----------



## TheBlademaster01

in.

Did you say 50! keyboards as in 50 factorial


----------



## PrimeBurn

In.


----------



## Xenthos

In


----------



## Sebofdoom

In!

Maybe i Will Actually win this time!


----------



## Xinoxide

Want for IOS!


----------



## poyyiee

inb4in..


----------



## Xinc

I'm in!


----------



## GamerDaPro

In.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In to win!


----------



## ascaii

in for win =D


----------



## ThePhlood

In!


----------



## DJLiquid

Absolutely in


----------



## tkl.hui

I'm in! Been wanting a new keyboard.


----------



## mav2000

In again.........


----------



## nz_nails

keen


----------



## wilykat

in


----------



## gboeds

yes, I would like one of those, please


----------



## M0rbidDeath

Count me in!


----------



## steamboat

definitely in for this one.


----------



## razaice

In please.


----------



## llama16

in!


----------



## Radiopools

Yay Mecha keyboards!


----------



## XiZeL

im in thanks


----------



## G33K

In, please


----------



## olli3

Sweet! In!


----------



## Kahbrohn

Well then. Uncle Kah is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceblade008

Wow. Yes. In. Please. Thank you.


----------



## gotskil

Gimme a ducky!


----------



## Crouch

Nice! Would like to replace it with my old logitech unknown keyboard


----------



## akazzz

SO IN !


----------



## eternal7trance

In!


----------



## meticadpa

In like Flynn.


----------



## bortoloy

YEAH! REALLY NEED THE KEYBOARD


----------



## MasterKromm

Nice giveaway.









I'd could really use an OCN ducky board!


----------



## gablain

In! thanks !


----------



## Killhouse

In


----------



## Nethermir

ive never won anything ever but im still posting, IN!!!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Come on baby i need that keyboard.


----------



## BURNS331

In it to win it. Count me in.


----------



## charlesquik




----------



## Infinite Jest

In b4 (insert anything here).


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in.


----------



## squad

I'm so in


----------



## SGT. Peppers

oh yeah I'm in.


----------



## -bl4ck-

im in!!!!


----------



## 3lmo00oo

Count me in


----------



## A14M3D

in!
need a decent keyboard too


----------



## biscuit96

In for a chance at a decent keyboard


----------



## evilDSM

In for a new keyboard!


----------



## MistaBernie

In for sure, thanks!


----------



## jemping

In, please








Thanks!


----------



## matroska

I'm in!!


----------



## fewmgf

in for a chance to win!


----------



## KraziKarl

I shall participate


----------



## criminal

In please!


----------



## xxrabid93

So IN for this one.


----------



## Jooky

Do want. In plz


----------



## afropelican

In need of new kjeyboard would love to win!!!!


----------



## starwa1ker

WANT WANT NEED NEED!


----------



## Awsan

WOOOOW another gift in for the prize


----------



## Mongol

I'd love to quack while I type.


----------



## mwayne5

in


----------



## TehStone

in it


----------



## alchemik

Wow 1420 posts already... but I'm still in


----------



## EnJoY

Weeeeee! Mechanicals!


----------



## prava

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Salty85

Good Luck to all, but more for me!


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

I'm so in.


----------



## rattlehead

I'm in


----------



## phospholipid

in


----------



## xtremeboard

Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## djriful

In.


----------



## fnkskyline07

In my friend! Thanks for the opp!


----------



## Kreeker

Need a mechanical keyboard in my life!


----------



## Kaine

I would like a new keyboard?!







innn~


----------



## GNemi

i've been looking for a mechanical keyboard, this would be awesome


----------



## bgtrance

Definitely IN!


----------



## RagingAzn628

In please

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.802985,-72.250002


----------



## Padishah

posted in!!


----------



## azianai

post to win!


----------



## BizzareRide

I hope I win! I never win anything :-(


----------



## bigmac11

In


----------



## -Joe-

Yes please! Would be perfect for my new build, thanks


----------



## mend0k

Keyyboard!!! Verynice mechanical one too =]


----------



## mdatmo

I thought I entered but my user names doesn't come up when the thread is searched...so....in!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm in... my Dell keyboard is finally kicking it.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

In my current keyboard is pretty close to shot


----------



## yoshi245

Posting just for the heck of it. Hope to win one, but I doubt I will.


----------



## Wiiilllsooon

I've never had a mechanical keyboard


----------



## m7nyc

Count me in


----------



## alancsalt

click clack, if overseas members are included.....


----------



## youra6

so in admin!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

in in in!

would love to get rid of my $10 keyboard


----------



## iandroo888

in for a chance. never tried a mechanical keyboard. would love to try !


----------



## DestinyPlan

Wow, thanks so much, luck to everyone
This is a great giveaway!!


----------



## pyra

In if you ship to England.


----------



## Grundy

In from uk to


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## Captain1337

Wow! I am in. I always wanted a ducky keyboard.


----------



## ShortAlieN

Almost 1500 posts in this thread...









chances looking slim... cross fingers


----------



## The_0ctogon

Me!


----------



## Yahar

In, if I quality, just registered today.

My GF needs a new keyboard and something better than a 5$ logitech membrane one


----------



## Niko-Time

That would be fantastic! Hate my current keyboard. Fingers crossed!


----------



## NKrader

ben


----------



## buddyboy

Oh wow! Definitely in! I could really use a nice new keyboard.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Toonshorty

I'd really like a nice mechanical keyboard.


----------



## CBZ323

In! thanks a lot!


----------



## kdon

loving the excitement of these giveaways! In!


----------



## refeek

Oh awesome. Could use a Mech for my wife's PC!


----------



## Millillion

I kinda nd a nw kyboad.


----------



## Decade

Oh what the hay, why not?


----------



## gtsteviiee

In?


----------



## liljoey112

in!


----------



## Corduroy

In. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## djk11

Quack!


----------



## Crooksy

In for the win!


----------



## hollowtek

in it to win it!


----------



## hotGTX580

wat i jsut ordered a rosewell mechanical for christmas but ill take another to use as a stress reliever when i die 100000000000 times in counterstrike.


----------



## Blindrage606

In


----------



## Zigee

I want in please, I need a new keyboard.


----------



## MARK-20

wow! in in in! Im on the searce for a new keyboard as I type


----------



## tnaz71

Count me in please.


----------



## Trev0r269

Fresh keyboard.


----------



## Spct

In for a new KB, thx


----------



## bckai

In it to win it!


----------



## audioxbliss

Totally in.


----------



## kremtok

I'd like an entry, please!


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

In


----------



## Fooxz

In!

Love my Filco Majestouch Tenkeyless with Cherry Blacks for LANing, but I miss having a keypad








Also; what kind/color would the switches be? I wanna try blue


----------



## cmos

in for one


----------



## Robitussin

So very much in!! I need a new KB bad!


----------



## huga

Inzys?


----------



## Varrkarus

bam, posted. In!


----------



## choLOL

In! Ships outside USA/CA?


----------



## kumki

Count me in, ty.


----------



## sgilmore62

Still trollin here every now and then.


----------



## Deano12345

IN ! Thanks


----------



## Xido

I'm in thanks


----------



## M00NIE

In - thanks


----------



## dennyb

count me in


----------



## leighteam

in!!!


----------



## Semedar

I'm in!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

w00t. thnks OCN.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Definitely in!


----------



## Agueybana_II

In for the odds


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Im in, Ducky







!


----------



## brute maniac

cant miss this, in


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In.


----------



## Wavefunction

In, thank you muchly.


----------



## TurboPanda

im in for this WOOT!


----------



## Beefcake18

In please


----------



## GingerJohn

In!

Would be nice to type on something that costs a bit more than $20...


----------



## shinyboy

Count me in, would love a nice keyboard.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In! Please! haha I never win anything.


----------



## Alfwich

Me Me Me!


----------



## [email protected]

In, this would make a good alternate to my Apple aluminium keyboard for gaming


----------



## fordy314

Sounds good.


----------



## Tarun

m in for sure will give it to my little sis's rig as a gift


----------



## Doogiehouser

Wow, In!!!


----------



## copper

I'm in!!!


----------



## ablearcher

Thank you for this chance


----------



## Yor_

In!


----------



## swing5

Who's excited for TOR next week? (or if you didn't preorder December 20







)

Btw, I really want the keyboard lol


----------



## ShaCanX

Pick me!!! Pick me!!!


----------



## Moparman

Ill try for this one I guess.


----------



## S1L3Nt

I want one!


----------



## vdn20

I'll give it a shot


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

In


----------



## Shozzking

I'm in!


----------



## kot0005

I Want!


----------



## ndxnd

I would love to have a new keyboard please.

Thanks =)


----------



## Dorkseid

DO

WANT...










In


----------



## Joe!

oh man, would love to replace my old keyboard!


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in


----------



## xDriftyy

please, I need a new keyboard. my blackwidow broke!


----------



## Versa

I need a replacement keyboard! Trying to win this one!


----------



## zorphon

In for a chance! My keyboard has a few broken keys.


----------



## meoget

Hi


----------



## Smallville

In! OCN ftw!


----------



## kaiser37

in din


----------



## kabj06

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## MisterMalv

In diddly in.


----------



## Dustin1

In for the win! Been wanting to replace my my BlackWidow anyway..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

I guess I could replace my Dell oem that is about five years old.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Hi.


----------



## RonB94GT

In please


----------



## Maian

I'm in!! I've always wanted to try one, but other things required my money first. Even if I don't win, I'll probably buy one over Christmas break.


----------



## Shrimp

Definitely in.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Pick me


----------



## Wookie Man

I'm in. I so want one of these keyboards!


----------



## drufause

wow in


----------



## Vowels

In for the win!


----------



## lvlrdka22

In.


----------



## grassh0ppa

this is great.

im in


----------



## bavman

want!


----------



## PharaohFish

My "W" key keeps failing me...in


----------



## protzman

when cleaning my keyboard, i broke an alt key and right bracket key!!!!! this would be such a savior!









thanks for the op!


----------



## JLee

Thanks OCN for running this contest!
I was looking at Ducky keyboards online before I settled on buying a Das Keyboard locally.


----------



## theonedub

Why not? In.


----------



## Raged-Daniel

In would love to get rid of this keyboard...
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## lordikon

In it to win it!

Love the contests OCN


----------



## smartasien

IN! Can't believe ur giving away 50?! Thats nuts.


----------



## lilj

owooow, awesome, in for it


----------



## edalbkrad

im in! i wonder if ocn also haves those extra rubber keys for keys that are always pressed and can be hard on the fingers


----------



## mechtech

Yes please!!!


----------



## Heat Miser

in


----------



## volim

i'M IN


----------



## kzone75

In for the win.


----------



## conzilla

Iam in


----------



## fatmario

in thanks


----------



## Jim888

sweet...been wanting to try one of these!


----------



## mgdev

In.


----------



## awdrifter

In for a keyboard!


----------



## Hacksword

IN!!!!! Good luck all!


----------



## dante020

I'm in


----------



## newbrevolution

In!


----------



## keytachi626

In. I wouldn't mind replacing my keyboard


----------



## Aximous

In! Always wanted to try out a mechanical


----------



## shinigamibob

In for sure!

I've been looking for a new keyboard, so this is the perfect chance.


----------



## Jtvd78

In!


----------



## Ecotox

im in


----------



## Drizzt5

In!

I've been contemplating updating to mechanical keyboards but I can't abandon my trusty old g11 just yet.


----------



## solt

in with both feet


----------



## x_HackMan

Could be good to replace my Cheap Keyboard


----------



## robert125381

in!


----------



## El_Capitan

In to get lucky and win a ducky!


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## Xazen

Definitely in!


----------



## robert c james

Nice I'm in


----------



## vctkiller

IN!!!


----------



## 5nak3

Oh wow, a chance for a new keyboard. And a decent one at that









Would be lovely to win. In


----------



## Jake_620

In!

Want one of these!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

this would be cool


----------



## blueevo8

I would like a shot at this.


----------



## Chiefpuff420

in for the ducky win!


----------



## mybadomen

Oh i would die for one of these Keyboard. IN Please! Thanks


----------



## infernal rodent

In,those are some pretty sweet keyboards.


----------



## TH3_H4NGMAN

In! Thanks!


----------



## Orbital

I Just bought a Rosewill mechanical Keyboard. but doesn't support N-Key rollover on USB... I heard Ducky can support more key's over USB... I'd take one =)


----------



## Nog

Here's hoping!


----------



## cgpeanut

Post for a chance to win a nice keyboard, Still have my original happy hacking keyboard more than 10 yrs now, WOW that long!


----------



## ducktape

i can haz plx


----------



## iBlendYourFace

In please!


----------



## Benjammin

In!


----------



## Dannnnn_the_man

I'm in for sure!


----------



## crUk

In please thanks!


----------



## B!0HaZard

In.


----------



## snelan

In!


----------



## Exostenza

w00t! In!

Although I never win...


----------



## Pandaus

In


----------



## fsf

In!


----------



## P3c4h2

Me too In!


----------



## franckimp

I'm in!


----------



## Bboy500

Awesome I'm In


----------



## extra92

IN
Why not? a chance to win a probably good keyboard


----------



## Myrlin

In. Thanks!


----------



## Azakai

In it to win it.


----------



## Big Wiggly

in it to win it.


----------



## Barry

I'm in,I could use a new keyboard


----------



## NguyenAdam

Woot! A new ducky?!


----------



## k.3nny

in







!!!


----------



## Mike431635

I'm in


----------



## ynk1121

IN!


----------



## ryan]

in, thanks


----------



## mothow

in Please


----------



## Darkknight512

Epic!


----------



## metro

In! Thanks!


----------



## GfhTattoo

Im in looking for a good keyboard.


----------



## Maurauder

Sign me up


----------



## WaLshy11

In!


----------



## townending

In


----------



## eseb1

Sweet! I'm in!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I'm totally in for this!


----------



## Vailen

Count me in!


----------



## De-Zant

Fantastic. I'm in.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Always in to win free stoof.


----------



## Scripped

Totally in


----------



## DJDannyV

In!

I need a keyboard and would love on of these, currently using a Lenovo from work that was going to be thrown away, so a new keyboard would be awesome!


----------



## Shogon

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Stvwndr219

in please! never won an online contest before so this would be cool!


----------



## Kyleinator

IN! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## That Guy

In for a chance to receive the generous gift for Christmas.


----------



## skaterat

I'm so in. I LOVE mech keyboards.


----------



## BBEG

In for the win. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Rolandooo

ME PLEASE







Thanks for this chance!


----------



## aesthetics_brah

In on this.


----------



## Dawnblade

Consider me in. That's a huge improvement compared to this 20 dollar HP keyboard from walmart @[email protected]


----------



## Shooter116

in for a new keyboard!!


----------



## Adam^

If people from over the pond can win I'm in









Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianpanda

Really need a new keyboard


----------



## Triangle

I am in..
It is great that we are doing all these promotion thingiez..


----------



## jonespwns

I like ducks and keyboards... so im down for this


----------



## mountains

Definitely in!


----------



## youngmoney

In


----------



## Mugabuga

This would be amazing to win one. In!


----------



## chrisys93

Im in!!!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Why not, I am in!


----------



## stars4002

in for the wins


----------



## macsbeach98

Im in would love to win one


----------



## Chewman

In if this applies to Aussies


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Woot!

Count me in.


----------



## Nnimrod

Hell yeah. Could use another nice keyboard







are they PS2?


----------



## yks

i always wondered what a ducky was like. heck, mechanical in general. in!


----------



## kow_ciller

In to win!


----------



## TheWolfe

In for this one.


----------



## nazarein

in


----------



## HolyDeltaWings

im in


----------



## WUZAP

In, ty!!!


----------



## Reload_X

im in


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quack!


----------



## pig69

In for a win!


----------



## suitaroh

In, I've been looking for a good fullsize mech


----------



## Num_Lock

Mmm delicious!


----------



## Terreh

I'm in! It couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Dr-Rag

In for sure


----------



## Zelx

iz can haz keyzboard now?


----------



## vspec

in.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Cool keyboard, in!


----------



## KaiserDragon

Would love a mechanical keyboard and this would easily meet my needs.


----------



## benpack101

I'm in!


----------



## Electroneng

Definitely In!

I have never won anything in my life and have entered 1000+ contests.

One day, will be my day!


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quack me in!


----------



## ohms

In for a chance!


----------



## Nw0rb

Soo In could really use this.


----------



## aramil

Clunk click, I am in.


----------



## Saberfang

I'm up for a chance too!


----------



## Sentry21

In!


----------



## Kritz

I'm in for sure! Gotta get another keyboard.


----------



## esocid

Would love one of these.


----------



## nickkay

in!


----------



## mattkov

Up for a chance too


----------



## godftw

how often do you need to feed the ducky?


----------



## edalbkrad

wow 168 pages now. we all want ducky keys!


----------



## Akhen

in please!


----------



## Geglamash

In!


----------



## Bloodvenom

Would be nice to replace my old as hell tarantula!


----------



## xPwn

In!


----------



## Antho

Yeah, why not....


----------



## donthaveacow

im in


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

in! thanks!


----------



## fruitflavor

in for a nice keyboard


----------



## robchaos

in!


----------



## num1son

Woohoo! Pick me!


----------



## hout17

In Thanks!


----------



## smashthegas

I'd love to replace my current crappy PS/2 keyboard with this!


----------



## num1son

I do have to add, I've never seen these before and may have to pick one up if I don't win. Mission accomplished advertising team!


----------



## iconsam

Count me in. In need of a good keyboard


----------



## SoliDD

BIG MONEY BIG MONEY NO WHAMMYS!!!!.........in


----------



## w00dzy

Ohh fingers crossed!


----------



## yoyo711

In for a new keyboard


----------



## Firehawk

I was thinking of buying one anyway. In!


----------



## spyros07

i am eeeaaannn for a chance! good luck to everyone!


----------



## regles

I am so in!


----------



## tipo33

Why not. count me in for one.


----------



## Sin100

In!


----------



## EndemicTruth

Me for yes prease!


----------



## glinux

Heck im definitely in!!


----------



## PyreSpirit

In 4 1! =D?


----------



## wyant50

Anything is better than OSK. On Screen Keyboard.


----------



## mironccr345

Count me in!


----------



## THEStorm

Can't win if I don't post!


----------



## KarathKasun

In for the winning.


----------



## Imrac

In for a new keyboard. Using a 5 dollar one right now


----------



## goodtobeking

Posting in this thread for a chance to win, and Im feeling luck.

OCN never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## stubass

my MS keyboard is sucky, so in in in again


----------



## That_guy3

Im in!


----------



## kiwwanna

I'm in and seeing as I'm still using an old HP this would be much nicer


----------



## rduffy123

Sweet giveaway could use a new keyboard


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

In For The WIN!!


----------



## Cavus

Hope I win







. Thanks so much admin!


----------



## raisethe3

In!


----------



## cptmorgan777

Cool! Ducky


----------



## Alienman

Can't go wrong with a duck!


----------



## DUNC4N

OCN Rules!


----------



## rickjames

in, my keyboard is old...


----------



## MoogleWarrior

Im running on a gimp set up I need one plz!


----------



## Danzilla

why not I'm in


----------



## wumpus

woot! in!

need to experience a mech eventually


----------



## mad87645

posting


----------



## robertoburri

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mumbles37

What the last guy said. I'm in.


----------



## boateye

In like Flynn!


----------



## Patrickyhng

I'm in.


----------



## aar0nsky

w00t!


----------



## ConradTP

In! Just when I'm wanting a new keyboard


----------



## magicalpancake

I wanna participate! I need a new keyboard :/


----------



## aznricer112

In for a chance as well!


----------



## mxthunder

in


----------



## dannieftw

My stock keyboard sucks! I'm in!


----------



## Anti!!

Ooooooo. Maybe a chance to get rid of my Dell keyboard!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Im in! This Saitek is driving me up a wall...


----------



## Jaromir

In !









always wanted to try one of this keyboards...


----------



## Zinxe

Must have


----------



## Tempest_Inc

I'm in. Gotta love OCN.


----------



## Aramaki23

it would be sweet to get my fingers on one of those


----------



## Masked

Me plz. Sweeeeet.


----------



## Antagonist

In, I need a nice keyboard lol. I have always used cheap $15 keyboards.


----------



## Somedude168

Totally in. My shift keys are dead. Lol.


----------



## TinDaDragon

10 hours until over. I wanna win


----------



## sivarthcaz

Awesome 







Count me in.


----------



## DragonLotus

Delicious Cherry MX switches.
Thanks admin!


----------



## perfectnova

i'm in


----------



## Yogi

In!


----------



## StrictNine

Deffinately in!


----------



## Nocturin

In. Can't believe I missed this one







.

Come-on random picker!


----------



## TrippinBimmer

I'm down


----------



## Freehugmachine

in


----------



## protzman

like 2 more hours PLZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> 10 hours until over. I wanna win


Um, it ends on the 17th.

Am I missing something here

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensou

Oh man!
I could use a new keyboard!
Totally in!


----------



## B-Con

In...


----------



## MKHunt

What is this madness?

Do want.


----------



## FuriousNoodle

I'm in!

Thanks


----------



## chrisguitar

People can't read it says the 17th?


----------



## Dominik

I would enjoy a keyboard!!!!!


----------



## MR_Plow

I want to jump on this wagon!


----------



## 8564dan

I'm in! Would be so great and lucky to win one!

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In baby! I have a feeling I win one of these!


----------



## morbid_bean

Wow im sure one of these will be alot better than my emachine brand i use lol


----------



## justarealguy




----------



## cre3d

In for sweet mechanical love..


----------



## SacredChaos

Count me in.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> People can't read it says the 17th?


It was originally running to the 13'th, when they only had 25 of these AWESOME keyboards


----------



## Fuell

for a chance to win I'm in.


----------



## LegitSticks

In please!

Thanks OCN!

-Shaq


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I would love a chance at this!


----------



## Thiefofspades

New keyboard? Of course! I'm in for a shot!


----------



## cory1234

In! This site kept me into computers!


----------



## ezikiel12

In in in! Always wanted one of these babies! I have an ocn lanyard too, the keyboard would just be awesome


----------



## bfeng91

in it to win it!


----------



## skinnysumo

In







would love a good keyboard.


----------



## Defunctronin

Innnn!


----------



## Jersey

I'm in.

thx


----------



## B7ADE

YAY! Do want!


----------



## Daveros

In!


----------



## digital0ne

WHOOOOOOOO OCN SWAG!!!


----------



## Jzkillzone23

In!!!


----------



## steelblue

Cool I'm in! =)


----------



## eovnu87435ds

sweet! I'd love an upgrade!


----------



## hazarada

cant remember if i was in yet or not


----------



## pez

I've always wanted a mechanical keyboard. Count me in







.


----------



## dark14

Im In!!


----------



## Mkilbride

Damn. My New mobo is not going to have a PS/2 port...why ASUS?

So yeah, I'd be pretty interested in this.


----------



## giorgio

in


----------



## SiK GambleR

<3


----------



## alwang17

Sweet. in!


----------



## freddieja

I'm in


----------



## NastyFish

In!


----------



## NI3

A whole bunch of posts later....


----------



## bfreddyberg

This would make a terrific present!!

IN!


----------



## chrisguitar

In

Sent from my Apple Macbook using Google Chrome.

P.s Umad tapatalk users?


----------



## D-Dave

I'm in. Hopefully I can kiss my six year old Compaq keyboard goodbye and say hello to a new keyboard.


----------



## Sooper1337

Rawr For a replacement to my 8 year keyboard


----------



## Rambleon84

yes please


----------



## DrCatHands

IN


----------



## The_chemist21

I'm so IN


----------



## Kurzen

I was following the Ducky Shine Thread like crazy, though if there is a Ducky Keyboard to be had I'll Love to have one.

I'll take a picture of it as my New Sig.
To sport the Generousity that Overclock is giving out.


----------



## Seped

I'm in


----------



## Evermind

Awesome, in!


----------



## da tick 07

in!


----------



## silt96

I'm in!


----------



## TheBadBull

hurr durr me want a keyburrd


----------



## TahoeDust

Pick me! I'm new!


----------



## Yumyums

In please, I'd love to replace my Razer arctosa


----------



## Gangleri

in !


----------



## Wander

Awesome!

Count me in!


----------



## Digigami

whohoo! IN!


----------



## Keyan

in!


----------



## Joeful

I would love one! I am totally in.


----------



## Skylit

in


----------



## xFk

This would be great since i cant decide what type of keyboard to go with. im in!

ty ty.


----------



## SyncMaster753

in.

ad revenue must be up or something, these give-away's rock


----------



## mrreilly

Would love a chance to win!!


----------



## StreekG

I'm in.

Been having a very hard time choosing my first mechanical keyboard and the ducky is 1 out of my 2 choices.


----------



## rathspawn

All my life, I've dreamed of owning a Ducky Keyboard.

In!


----------



## Mattb2e

My Lycosa is getting very worn, a nice new mechanical would be awesome. So in!

Thank you OCN for giving away these awesome items.


----------



## Qu1ckset

i hate my keyboard... these ducky ones look sick and always wanted one


----------



## boywelcome

in


----------



## hellspawn3

In!

I've always wanted a ducky keyboard


----------



## stubass

in in in in, this ms kb is driving me nuts, 99% of my spelling mistakes is becuase i hit the key next to the one i want


----------



## d4rk465

IN!


----------



## Zzari

In!


----------



## aznofazns

Wow... this is an awesome giveaway! With 50 keyboards being given away, I might actually stand a chance...


----------



## alpsie

I´m in


----------



## kwantran

Duckkyyyyyy


----------



## K10

in!!


----------



## weeble

In!


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in!


----------



## BeOtCh

IN !! (don't think i entered yet)


----------



## jkpheonix

I'm in


----------



## Arnaud

I'm in! it would replace my 5$ microsoft keyboard.


----------



## AfroDave

Im In


----------



## _LDC_

In for a duck!


----------



## clear

I'm new here, but if I got a chance; I'm in too


----------



## masterofnocrack

im in.i'd love to replace my broken compaq keyboard


----------



## sweffymo

In!


----------



## MacroMX

I'd very much like to give this rubber dome I'm on the boot. Count me in.


----------



## ragnar2005

Could definitely use a new keyboard. In


----------



## Churminess

In.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

in for one


----------



## Jude188

In


----------



## Low

I'm in if it's not exclusive to US or Europe!


----------



## loki_reborn

In for one as I had a drunken moment with my keyboard and it went to heaven recently.


----------



## travesty

in!


----------



## opiatevader

sign me up!!


----------



## tyuo9980

in!


----------



## musicPC

Count me in!


----------



## dmckoy

i could use one of those . count me in !


----------



## pheoxs

In for a chance!


----------



## 13321G4

I am so in!


----------



## CL3P20

in for win!


----------



## van13330gg

In please!


----------



## Neutrino

Count me in please. I like my logitech wave but keys on it are starting to feel stiff. Besides, a nice mechanical keyboard should allow me to change key tops which would mean i could make it dvorak without screwing up the keyboard.


----------



## HypnotiK

In if I qualify > 1 post

Awesome keyboards!


----------



## mybadomen

In please .I would love to win one of those keyboards.


----------



## Tabzilla

Me want! My pre-Windows 95, Pacard-Bell keyboard bit the dust a few years back, and I sure miss it


----------



## madsushi

I'm in too!


----------



## torquejunky

I'm in!


----------



## ocman

Thanks admin! In for this!


----------



## Kaged

Most definitely IN!


----------



## Xenderwind

in!


----------



## garudaeagle1

I want it!. ITS SO DUCKY


----------



## Novae

Inittowinit








thanks OCN!


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

Of course in









Great contests


----------



## bwhiten

Count me a winner!


----------



## All Systems Go

Quack Quack.


----------



## ParadigmBags

say upchuck the boogy to the rhythm of the boogity beat


----------



## Nyne7lac

add me in too


----------



## tankguys

This man aims to keep me *very* busy


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

in for a kill,I men key-board.


----------



## bfromcolo

me too


----------



## ocman

In for one more time!


----------



## afkingjay

me please!!!


----------



## toosurreal01

POSTED!


----------



## kyismaster

Karma help my soul - im in.


----------



## OCScrub

maybe i win?


----------



## crashdummy35

crashdummy would like to enter the contest.









Thanks ADMIN.


----------



## Circa36

Yes Please.
Bring on the duck!


----------



## juryben

in


----------



## sizzflair

In for one!


----------



## Bbdksbpor8732

In! I would really love one of these, my current keyboard really needs to get replaced!


----------



## Ophan

Might as well try.


----------



## Ocnewb

In!


----------



## volsfanatic

in need a new mechanical keyboard


----------



## djsi38t

I am in on this one.Thanks.


----------



## Taiwanese

In! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Narzon

Post


----------



## Sriracha

I'm all in.


----------



## inzajt

Im in!


----------



## Pwizzle

in!


----------



## Jeazy

Me please, this would really make my Christmas : )


----------



## modinn

in! Definitely time to replace this stock HP keyboard....here's my result from the standard "quick brown fox+two shifts" keyboard test:

H K BN FX JMS V H LZ DG

pretty bad....


----------



## bdeester

i want one! i've never had a mechanical keyboard of my own


----------



## duceanahalf

ill give it a shot.


----------



## ddietz

Oh please be me. I always enter these but never win I've also always wanted a mechanical keyboard so here is me crossing my fingers!


----------



## Trooper1881

MAN Rubber ducky your the one


----------



## Ivan TSI

Im in.


----------



## Phillychuck

In please, my K120 Logitech is begging to be replaced!


----------



## Tadpoleblue

Might as well try


----------



## Donkey1514

FTW!!!


----------



## Intel4Life

Cant believe I missed this thread, In. Thanks!


----------



## Corrupt

In!


----------



## DragonCypher

INtastic

Been lookin at getting a mechanical board for ages


----------



## black06g85

in!


----------



## friendlyarrows

In:thumb:


----------



## Pao

I would use a ducky keyboard. Just saying


----------



## Cobb

I would like one too


----------



## battlecryawesome

In


----------



## BritishBob

In for a penny...


----------



## iShox

I'm in.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## qlum

good luck everyone with a 1 in 40 chance of winning most likely even more than that


----------



## ajresendez

I'm in. Though I am beginning to doubt the validity of these contest. I've entered 4 and have yet to see the end of any of them.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai?

In to win... or lose. Either way I'll enter.


----------



## ahriman

In, thanx


----------



## mkclan

in Latvia


----------



## Nostrano

I'm in


----------



## daha

lets hope i win to replace this crappy Logitech UltraX keyboard that i had for over 5 years.


----------



## Fossil

post!


----------



## smashblock

in


----------



## dlee7283

In

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## stubass

in, as this MS keyboard is a nightmare


----------



## Hatfieco

In it for the the Ducky!


----------



## ViR-tUaL

in


----------



## Eagle1337

in! please


----------



## Adversity

In! Omg, I'd love to have one of these!!!


----------



## jdfrt12569

Hey why not? I'm in!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Definitely in for this. Thanks


----------



## turbonerds

In... LOVE FREE STUFFS, thanks Overclock!


----------



## gymenii

In.

Would love to get a OCN ducky.

Thanks for another great contest.


----------



## iZZ

Can I still enter? If yes, I'm in!


----------



## Desidero

I'm definitely in! I'd love to try a Ducky keyboard.


----------



## tonedeaf

totally keen!
my "W" and "A" keys are pretty badly worn


----------



## nmdehaan

In! I want a ducky soo bad!


----------



## Regamaster

In. I could use a new keyboard.


----------



## CTC626

50 Overclock.net keyboards?!?


----------



## Nova.

In!


----------



## Ubernoobie

in


----------



## qwertymac93

post.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Odd of winning? Minimal.
Awesomeness of winning? Maximum!

In


----------



## cinka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*
> 
> Odd of winning? Minimal.
> Awesomeness of winning? Maximum!


+1
In


----------



## blobesyo

i am in dire need of a new keyboard but cant sue to cost restraints


----------



## BababooeyHTJ




----------



## Dopamin3

In


----------



## theturbofd

in!


----------



## EduFurtado

Great freebie! How could I have not seen this for more than a week?

I'm in


----------



## NinetyOne

In it to win it.


----------



## clark_b

I'm in!


----------



## FreekyGTi

Totally in! would love a nice mech keyboard


----------



## DLetsgo

In


----------



## Dr216

nice


----------



## Disturbed117

im in


----------



## ThreeT3n

INININININININININ.


----------



## steadly2004

In, thanks


----------



## Erick Silver

Editted due to my own mistake.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> First post clearly states
> *Contest closes 11:59pm EST, December 17th.*
> it is now 12:15pm EST. My guess it is closed. I personally would not take any more entries after this post. But since I am not the one running the contest thats up to the OP. Everyone has been notified though. Good luck to everyone that entered! All 1970+/- of you.


um 11.59pm est would be a minute to midnight not noon


----------



## tpl2000

Hurrah for keyboards


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> um 11.59pm est would be a minute to midnight not noon


Oh my..........I need to wake.......My apologies. Editting post now!


----------



## stubass

In , remeber this ends in 7 hours or 11.59pm EST US east coast time


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> um 11.59pm est would be a minute to midnight not noon


its 1 min to noon for me


----------



## byssus02

I would sure love me one of them there keyboards...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> its 1 min to noon for me


Night Owl....


----------



## bituser

I would like to be in


----------



## smash_mouth01

if it's still going, I would love to be in....It would make a nice collector piece


----------



## ocman

In for the love of the noise of mechanical keyboards... LOL.


----------



## Pankie

post!


----------



## S.M.

A little late to the party, but I'm in.


----------



## GreenFantastic

I'm in yo!


----------



## macarule

i really need a new keyboard so IM IN!


----------



## xShishy

Haha I would love this!







Thanks.


----------



## thatrodbloke

That is a lot of keyboards!


----------



## shoot2thrill

I'm in, just in time! My current keyboard is on its last leg.


----------



## Arsin

In!


----------



## Bikkit

Last minute in!


----------



## GOTFrog

in


----------



## hxrsmurf

I would like to join this, thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Precision_PC

let me in!


----------



## Zabador

in


----------



## RjBass

Ohhh just made it. Never noticed the contest section before and am glad I just did.


----------



## Cotton

Interested.


----------



## bei fei

let me win please


----------



## marbleduck

I want it more than anyone else here. This is a fact.


----------



## BubbleFighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> I want it more than anyone else here. This is a fact.


seems legit.


----------



## victorzamora

Squeaking in with under an hour left!!


----------



## Racersnare21

This is a post


----------



## JedixJarf

IN!


----------



## RCXDerp

IN


----------



## eagleeyematt

In!


----------



## Blackout621

I'm in


----------



## alancsalt

So t'was said....
Quote:


> You must be a member in good standing with at least one post as of the time of this thread in order to qualify. Contest closes 11:59pm EST, December 17th.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Serious Dude

im in!!!! will be nice to replace my old random no name keyboard!!!


----------



## Fortivo

in


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Lets see a winner baby!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Swing batta! I'm in!


----------



## Daegameth

Will luck shine upon me!


----------



## Farih

Would love a keyboard from OCN


----------



## Stiltz85

Darn, missed it.


----------



## goobergump

OMG. After posting about buying a ducky blue tenkeyless and emailing tator for info, I see this thread







.

In for a possible tankguys coupon?


----------



## xHassassin

Whew, almost missed it!

In!


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHassassin*
> 
> Whew, almost missed it!
> In!


Ended yesterday, you already missed it. =(


----------



## fritx

when are they picking the winner?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> when are they picking the winner?


What I want to know.


----------



## raisethe3

The OP said the contest closes on the 17th, so it could be anytime now.


----------



## mrinnocent

in it to win it


----------



## Reactions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> in it to win it


The contest has ended.


----------



## NinetyOne

When will we know the results?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinetyOne*
> 
> When will we know the results?


Just have to give Admin time to get to it. Appears he has been very busy recently with all the contests, new site and everything. The "Win You Dream Computer $2500" contest ended before this one and that one has not had a winner picked yet either.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Ummm yes please!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

50/2000 ~ 0.025 x 100% = 2.5% Change to win.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 50/2000 ~ 0.025 x 100% = 2.5% Change to win.


They only take your first post into account apparently.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*
> 
> Ummm yes please!


Its over -.- do you not read the dates?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 50/2000 ~ 0.025 x 100% = 2.5% Change to win.


That's actually a good chance


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> That's actually a good chance


Indeed.


----------



## rduffy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Its over -.- do you not read the dates?


Apparently mods dont read dates either


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> That's actually a good chance


Yeah and factor in that there may be some people who have double posted with comments, not bad at all.


----------



## alancsalt

Probably not over till Admin or Chipp closes it.


----------



## 66racer

Has anyone won yet? I didnt see an admin update


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Probably not over till Admin or Chipp closes it.


Quote:


> *Contest closes 11:59pm EST, December 17th.*


No, it's over alright.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Contest closes 11:59pm EST, December 17th.*
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's over alright.
Click to expand...

Yes, I posted that same quote myself two days ago, but given that other competitions have run overtime before, I'm not as certain of the rigidity of that as you seem to be......


----------



## Hukkel

I am feeling lucky!!!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yes, I posted that same quote myself two days ago, but given that other competitions have run overtime before, I'm not as certain of the rigidity of that as you seem to be......


>.> <.< ^.^


----------



## beefcrinkle

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## NguyenAdam

Last time admin was online was a week ago.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Last time admin was online was a week ago.


They log on invisible a lot from my understanding of it


----------



## KarmaKiller

I don't remember if I posted in this thread or not. If I did, I apologize. If not, I'm in to win!


----------



## alancsalt

1 week, 5 days ago to be exact.....still, hoping we'll know b4 xmas who gets ducky........


----------



## solar0987

in







love all the giveaways


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> I don't remember if I posted in this thread or not. If I did, I apologize. If not, I'm in to win!


considering you are a moderator, can you please close the giveaway threads which ended? I keep getting emails from these threads that shouldn't be bumped until the winner is picked. When that happens the admin can unlock, post, and lock the thread again


----------



## avattz

[EDIT] Guess I was too late...


----------



## Chipp

We were late getting to this one, but, the good news is that anybody who has posted prior to this post is included in the draw! Winners will be posted tomorrow.

Thanks to all who entered!


----------



## Chipp

Round 1 of winners!







Round 2 to follow shortly!

ReverbDP
rafety58
friendlyarrows
YourBleakFuture
rxsocal
Boi 1da
omnius19
R1VER5
MARK-20
GeforceGTS

Winners - please send me a PM with the subject line "DK 1008", and be sure to include your email address, and _full_ mailing address (including name and phone number if outside of the US for customs clearance).

Congratulations!


----------



## Chipp

Round 2 of winners!









magicalpancake
Scars Unseen
StormX2
fruitflavor
Fatalrip
Aaron_Henderson
fuadm42
sprower
ParadigmBags
Miki

Same instructions as above - please send me a PM with your full shipping address (including name and phone number if outside the US, so there are no problems clearing customs).

Congratulations!


----------



## Chipp

Round 3 of winners!









HexATL
Bedo
DWSR
ThreeT3n
mxthunder
txtrkandy
OJX
ryanbob1234
SalisburySteak
kpnamja

Winners - please send me a PM with the subject line "DK 1008", and be sure to include your email address, and full mailing address (including name and phone number if outside of the US for customs clearance).

Congratulations!


----------



## Chipp

Round 4 of winners!









See the instructions in the posts above for claiming your keyboard!

mdatmo
FreekyGTi
goodtobeking
Eaglake
sbuck333
Mebby
Phry
Blizzie
irwintan27
AaronC


----------



## Chipp

....and finally, round 5. 50 keyboards, all given away.










Imports>Muscles
Wheezo
thatrodbroke
el gappo
Kaine
ljason8eg
KyesaRRi
Dorkseid
candy_van
Hatakescreams


----------

